# Really annoyed with the Cats Protection League.



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

My mum went last week and fell in love with this gorgeous little cat and said she would take her, she's been buying stuff and preparing for her coming home, she just had to get a house check. Now, my mum lives in a nice area, in a quiet cul-de-sac and has a detatched 3 bedroom house with a garden. They sent this doddery old woman who looked like she didn't even know where she was or what day it is, she turned up late after taking my mums details down wrong and just looked down her nose at my mum and said 'Oh, I don't think that this area is suitable for Holly' and just left! Didn't even look at the house! She says she's coming round later to discuss it but my mum is heartbroken and really offended, she just phoned me in tears saying that she's going to fight for this cat and get a second opinion. I mean, if my mums house isn't suitable then I REALLY don't know what they are looking for.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Perhaps give them a call on your mums behalf? I know I would, especially if your mum is upset. What they say may sink in better with you, and then it will be easier to deal with/straighten out ... which I hope it can be!

It seems bloody daft how some of these places work these days!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds very much like an over zealous home cheker myself! Ring your area co-ordinator of the CPL


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Ren, its not the first time I have read variations of this in here. I am appalled by this and similar stories. I keep saying, with rescue orgs and shelters, so much is dependant on the volunteer you get on the day. You get the dottery old half wit on the Monday who deems youre totally unsuitable, you get someone else on the Tuesday who thinks youre the bees knees. The only thing I can suggest, the only thing that will ever make these rescue orgs pull their socks up is to complain high up the food chain - begin like DT said with the area coordinator. I recently called the national HQ for CPL and I found them very helpful. I suggest you lodge a formal (detailed!) complaint with them, preferably in writing. 

This is sooooo not on.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah I think I will do. My mum's going to phone me when the woman's been back round. She phoned up the CPL when the woman left and said if the woman said no then she'd like someone else to come round and I think they agreed to that. I really hope that it gets sorted out.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

i really hope you find out exactly why her house wasnt acceptable!

see what really gets my back up is people DO want to rescue and give a kitty a good home rather than leaving them in a cattery for the rest of their days. Yet people like this woman make it impossible!

its so easy to just get a kitten (i know as we bought ours privately), but seems to hard to be approved to rehome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

there is no consistancy at all with the CPL on my home check she turned up with cats looked no further than the kitchen, got me to sign some forms and hand over some cash, it was a good job I had been out brought stuff for them before the home check, phone their head office and complain.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this.
It does seem to me that sometimes the rescue centres are working against themselves in actually trying to find homes for these animals.
I understand the need to be sensible, but there is being so strict that no one can rehome and the animals end up stuck in rescues forever!
To not even look in the house is ridiculous though! I'd def see if you can get them to send someone else out for a second opinion.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Well apparently it's a definite no. They say that they're not going to let her home an outside cat because there's a busy road near her, which is total ******** because I lived in that house for years and there is almost no traffic, it's a cul-de-sac, and there are cats here, and lots and lots of gardens, the main road is a good way away. Seriously, this is Dundee, and my mums area is about as quiet as you get. Good luck finding rural country homes for all their abandoned cats.  They told her 'maybe you should look somewhere else' as if my mum was going to cause the cat harm rather than offering her a loving home. I am furious.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

i would quite honestly ask them to send out another person to assess the house and the traffic at the time. failing that write a letter of complaint!

is it worth trying the RSPCA? i know shes got her heart set on the kitty she saw, but it looks like shes going to have to let her go


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They wouldn't let my mate have one as she lived 3 rows of houses from a main road..


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

It's just I don't know why they don't carry out the check first! They let my mum come in and see her loads of times, gave her a date for rehoming and put a little sticker on her pen saying 'I'm Going Home! ' and then they turn round and say that her area is unsuitable. I've seen their waiting list and I just don't understand how they think that they're making the right decision, I thought the house check was just to check that they're not going to a right shithole.
I'm not sure if it's worth going higher up to get this cat, I think that would just make relations with the shelter worse and make it less likely that mum gets her?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ren said:


> Well apparently it's a definite no. They say that they're not going to let her home an outside cat because there's a busy road near her, which is total ******** because I lived in that house for years and there is almost no traffic, it's a cul-de-sac, and there are cats here, and lots and lots of gardens, the main road is a good way away. Seriously, this is Dundee, and my mums area is about as quiet as you get. Good luck finding rural country homes for all their abandoned cats.  They told her 'maybe you should look somewhere else' as if my mum was going to cause the cat harm rather than offering her a loving home. I am furious.


I'm so sorry your mum has been turned down by CPL.I know from experience how ridiculous a lot of rehoming centre's can be.I wanted a rescue cat before I bought Meeko,but because I was not prepared to allow outside access I was turned down even for cats who had been living as indoor catsThe really daft bit about it was that although I had explained I lived on a busy road hence the "indoor"approach I was told that they had no objection to me having a cat provided it was allowed outside access.Are there no other rescues in your area ,there must be some out there who will not turn a good home down.Hope your mum finds a cat soon.

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/tayside.html You may have tried here but thought it might help.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

buffie said:


> I'm so sorry your mum has been turned down by CPL.I know from experience how ridiculous a lot of rehoming centre's can be.I wanted a rescue cat before I bought Meeko,but because I was not prepared to allow outside access I was turned down even for cats who had been living as indoor catsThe really daft bit about it was that although I had explained I lived on a busy road hence the "indoor"approach I was told that they had no objection to me having a cat provided it was allowed outside access.Are there no other rescues in your area ,there must be some out there who will not turn a good home down.Hope your mum finds a cat soon.


Well that was the same as me, I can't give a cat an outside home either so I got Kazuki. I still feel guilty about it now thinking about all the abandoned cats but if they don't want me to have one there's nothing more I can do. My mum does have some other options. Her friend just got a cat off someone on gumtree who was rehoming so I think she's either going to look there or Kazuki's breeder is rehoming one of her breeding girls so she might take her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ren said:


> Well that was the same as me, I can't give a cat an outside home either so I got Kazuki. I still feel guilty about it now thinking about all the abandoned cats but if they don't want me to have one there's nothing more I can do. My mum does have some other options. Her friend just got a cat off someone on gumtree who was rehoming so I think she's either going to look there or Kazuki's breeder is rehoming one of her breeding girls so she might take her.


I do hope she does ,she must be very upset and no doubt annoyed at the way CPL have behaved.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I've told mum about the Whinnybank sanctuary, they sound like they'd be more reasonable.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

The thing I never understand is why rescue centres never actually look at individual cases and assess from there - so for example, if you already have cats, to see how healthy and happy they are before ruling out the home on some silly reason. Taking a tiny bit more time on each case, has got to waste less time than it takes to assess more homes because they are turning most of them down?

Does this make sense? 

We've been turned down by our local rescue place because we rent - despite the fact that we've been in this house 31 years! I mean come on, some people buy houses and live in them for less - how is our home more disruptive than anyone elses?

Then there was another one who said no because we go to work (situation has changed now as OH works from home) - but if I didn't work, how could I afford to give my cats the care they need?

What exactly are these centres looking for? People who live 3 miles from a road, never leave the house but happen to have millions in the bank, have no children, never go on holiday and don't already have a cat - in case the rescue cat doesn't get on well with others?!?



It does upset me because I know we (along with many others) would be great owners, yet we're not given the chance. Subsequently we ended up buying Logi from a breeder, despite the guitly thought in the back of my mind about all the homeless cats out there. We are looking at the possibility of a 3rd cat, but we are having the same old problems all over again!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

These stories do my head in. Ren, to be honest I doubt this is worth taking higher up the food chain, if their policy is no rehoming within X distance of a busy road then thats that.

Do I think its right or fair or in the cat's best intersts? *Absolutely not*, I hate these blanket rules applied in an inflexible manner but I wish I could say it surprises me, sadly it doesnt.

As sad as this is for your mother, its sadder still for the cat.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Tje said:


> As sad as this is for your mother, its sadder still for the cat.


Very good point. There must be loads of cats who could be in great homes by now.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Tje said:


> As sad as this is for your mother, its sadder still for the cat.


That's what gets me. Do they really think it's better for the cat to be in that tiny cramped pen with no stimulation for god knows how long until someone comes along with a rural house and acres of land? Poor little thing, I can't stop thinking about her. No wonder they have a waiting list if they won't actually let any of the cats leave!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Some of the rescue workers are nutters!

I used to volunteer dog walk for the Dogs Trust in Glasgow, but had to stop after i had a major bustup with the manager.

Heard her on the phone telling a heartbroken couple who'd just lost their own dog recently they were terrible people for considering getting another so soon and they would NEVER get a dog from _her_!

Had some very choice words and had to leave or id have ended up with a police escort lol


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Ren said:


> I can't stop thinking about her.


 I know how you must be feeling. I think it's actually harder for you because they implied that this kitty was going home with your mum. The bit you said about putting a sticker on her pen almost made me cry! (it's the simple things!)

Sadly I think Tje is right in saying that you'd be unlikely to change their minds. If they have a policy and aren't willing to take individuals as individuals, then I doubt you'll have much luck persuading them. Your best bet is to look at other rescues.

Good luck - I'm sure there are plenty of other kitties who will feel like 'the one,' but I also understand that she'll probably be in your mind for a while now.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Heard her on the phone telling a heartbroken couple who'd just lost their own dog recently they were terrible people for considering getting another so soon and they would NEVER get a dog from _her_!


Oh my! That really is unbelievable! We got our Logi very soon after I lost Merlin, but I also accepted that having another cat was actually part of my grieving process. I wasn't just hot-swapping the cat out and hoping no one would notice! Good on you for challenging their words, but sorry it meant you had to leave!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

thelioncub said:


> Very good point. There must be loads of cats who could be in great homes by now.


absolutely!! and "too near a main road" is just one of the many inflexible rules they have. They have others like... "too small children" .... "out at work all day" .... or like Buffie had "cats must be allowed outdoor access" or the flip side of that "we don't want our cats to be allowed outdoors at all".

to be fair, when I say "they" I don't just mean the CPL... I have heard the same said about many of the bigger national rescues (RSPCA, SSPCA, CPL) and even over some of the smaller local ones. Inflexibilty is simply something you come across an awful lot in rescue circles. Now I wouldn't mind so much if there were 10 owners lining up for every one cat available to adopt. The reality however is the complete opposite.

The only thing I can advise Ren (or rather her mother) is to try and get intouch with smaller locally run rescues and hope they have a less inlfexible approach.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Starlite said:


> *Some of the rescue workers are nutters*!
> 
> I used to volunteer dog walk for the Dogs Trust in Glasgow, but had to stop after i had a major bustup with the manager.
> 
> ...


That was so refreshing honest it gave me a big belly laugh!!:thumbup: I spend an inordinate amount of time in here trying to be PC about people who work in rescue  not to defend them, but in an attempt to explain, (theyre often over worked, their often poorly trained, theyre often understaffed bla bla bla). The truth is though, a lot of them are just nutters . And that is said by someone who works/volunteers along side these people. The caliber of staff (volunteers mostly) is sadly not that high. Lauren001 summed it up perfectly a week or two back. I wish I could remember what she said, lol, it was soooo true!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

She phoned the area coordinator who told her the exact same thing basically. She said she's going to try one last thing: She's going to ask her friend who lives in another quiet area to go in and say he wants her and see if his place is more 'suitable'. I know it's deceit but I honestly feel like going and catnapping her  I told my mum about the other rescue's but I think she's fallen in love. She says she'll give this one last shot and then if not then 'it's not meant to be.'


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Tje said:


> Now I wouldn't mind so much if there were 10 owners lining up for every one cat available to adopt. The reality however is the complete opposite.


That's the bit that does my head in! It's not like they are trying to sift out the weeds from a giant queue of prospective owners. The bit I hate the most is being made to feel as though I should be 'grateful' for having a pet. I AM grateful for our cats, but they aren't something I've 'earned!' We've been made to feel like complete idiots for even trying to help these cats out - and let's face it, people turn to rescues because they are trying to help - they could just as easily buy from a pet store (yuck) or worse!

Sorry to rant.. it's always been a frustration for us, so I know exactly how annoyed/upset/frustrated/belittled the op feels! :frown:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Tje said:


> The truth is though, a lot of them are just nutters . !


This might be unfair but I think that some of them develop a superiority complex and that's when they become suspicious of everyone who comes in looking for a cat, I think that they actually like telling people that they are unfit to look after one of _their_ animals because they believe that they are superior to them.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Ren said:


> She's going to ask her friend who lives in another quiet area to go in and say he wants her and see if his place is more 'suitable'.


You know what, at the risk of condoning deceit; this is exactly the sort of thing I would do! lol. To be honest, I think it's probably worth a shot if your mum's home is as suitable as you say it is (which it does sound like it is).


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have just had a thought re some rescue people.

It is known cat hoarders will not let their cats go to others as they feel that no-one else can care for the cat as well as they do, despite the cats eventually ending up being kept in dreadful conditions.

Do you think that perhaps some rescue workers are bordering on a "hoarder" personality?
They do not feel that anyone is really capable of looking after the cat so will always set unrealistic hoops for potential new owners to jump through.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Ren said:


> This might be unfair but I think that some of them develop a superiority complex and that's when they become suspicious of everyone who comes in looking for a cat, I think that they actually like telling people that they are unfit to look after one of _their_ animals because they believe that they are superior to them.


you wont find me arguing with you. You are completely right. They do think they're the bees knees. (not all, but a great many of them).

try vounteering your time to go work in a rescue centre.... or to foster.... you'd think they'd be screaming out for enthuiastic vounteers.... sadly, it's very very hard to get accepted as a volunteer too. The "ohhhhhh you're sadly not good enough to clean our litter trays" brigade will put you right off, before they turn you down outright.

I have witnessed this soooo many times, frankly it makes me sick.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tje said:


> you wont find me arguing with you. You are completely right. They do think they're the bees knees. (not all, but a great many of them).
> 
> try vounteering your time to go work in a rescue centre.... or to foster.... you'd think they'd be screaming out for enthuiastic vounteers.... sadly, it's very very hard to get accepted as a volunteer too. The "ohhhhhh you're sadly not good enough to clean our litter trays" brigade will put you right off, before they turn you down outright.
> 
> I have witnessed this soooo many times, frankly it makes me sick.


that is terrible, at the end of the day the only ones suffering are the poor animals who could have been in a lovely new home if it wasnt for these ' animal lovers '


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> I have just had a thought re some rescue people.
> 
> It is known cat hoarders will not let their cats go to others as they feel that no-one else can care for the cat as well as they do, despite the cats eventually ending up being kept in dreadful conditions.
> 
> ...


Lauren.... remember that post you made last week, with the line I loved... "self perpetuating martyrdom" well that sums it up better for me than a possible hoarder mentality. I dunno.... maybe they just like knowing they have a shelter for 100 cats and 50 cats on the waiting list to come in, and they have a vested interest in that situation staying that way. Imagine how less wrothy they would feel if they had no waiting list, or even worse... say they had capacity for 100 cats and they only had 75.... shock horror... maybe they're not as needed and necessary and vital as they'd like to feel????

Plus that point you touched on last week... I don't really want to go there because I will say it all wrong, lol .... about rescues being staffed by people who have either opted out of the workplace or have never been a part of the workplace not knowing HOW to delegate... having that "if you want a job doing right you have to do it yourself" attitude... well I think they just don't have that attitude with Betty the woman standing there offering to come work in a volunteer capacity in the centre, they have it with rehomg too. They (not all but many) have a rigid thought process, they can't see that many roads lead to Rome. It's their way or the highway. They simply aren't capable of looking at the bigger picture/thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

my workmate fosters for CPL funnily enough, works full time, lives near a busy road and her house backs onto a train line....so how on earth can their rules be so different! its shocking!

and i think if it were me, i'd do the deceit route too, if shes fallen in love with that specific cat, then i really hope it works out and they are happy ever after :thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Melly said:


> my workmate fosters for CPL funnily enough, works full time, lives near a busy road and her house backs onto a train line....so how on earth can their rules be so different! its shocking!


like I said in the beginning.... too often it's just down to pot luck. Who you see on the day, does your face fit, what colour shoes you're wearing etc. if you get the right person, yes you will be welcomed with open arms. If you get the wrong person, you're made to feel as welocme as dog $hit on the sole of a shoe.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Absolutely barmy this. We live practically on a main road and in 34 years of having cats we have never lost one on the road. They've all been outside cats as well from pedigrees to moggies. I have to say that if we have been in the front garden and one of them has come to join us, we have always shooed them off, so that in the end they know they shouldn't be there. Occasionally we've seen one go out on the pavement and round to my next door neighbour.

One saucy madam who had been cooped up for three years when we got her, wouldn't come in one night and my neighbor told me the next day that she had looked out of the window about 1am and she had been laid out in the middle of the road (the side road) rolling about. 

Our old doctor who lived at the end of our road, near the lane end and quieter for traffic, had lost three Siamese to road accidents.

You just cannot tell like this and bar a cat from having a good home, especially a cul de sac, is absolutely barmy. Some cats are even better at crossing roads than children. They should be pleased it leaves room for another lost soul to have a chance.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

even if there was a road cant the cat stay indoors?

always amazes me rescues say they are full to the brim but wont rehome their cats??


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> even if there was a road cant the cat stay indoors?
> 
> always amazes me rescues say they are full to the brim but wont rehome their cats??


Thats the thing though, there are plenty of rescues who wont rehome cats to indoor homes!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Ren said:


> She phoned the area coordinator who told her the exact same thing basically. She said she's going to try one last thing: She's going to ask her friend who lives in another quiet area to go in and say he wants her and see if his place is more 'suitable'. I know it's deceit but I honestly feel like going and catnapping her  I told my mum about the other rescue's but I think she's fallen in love. She says she'll give this one last shot and then if not then 'it's not meant to be.'


That's just what I was going to suggest and then I thought I'd better not. Just make sure your mum gives her friend a very good description of the cat, that's all!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Thats the thing though, there are plenty of rescues who wont rehome cats to indoor homes!


So you must let the cat out, BUT you can't live near to a road! It's mad isn't it.
This is the UK we are talking about after all - houses ARE mostly cramped together with roads nearby. It's almost as if they have adopted rules from the US, but not changed them to fit this country! Very, very few people will be that far off the beaten track, and even then, there will probably be some other rule that excludes them!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Exactly, how are people living in towns and cities ever supposed to be able to rehome rescue cats??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Thats the thing though, there are plenty of rescues who wont rehome cats to indoor homes!


I know I was turned down because of this for a few kittens i had a apartment  didnt matter that i was a great cat owner, but the kittens were already going outside at 6weeks and that was the policy sadly  would have had 2 lovely kittens, one ginger if they let me take them.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Thats the thing though, there are plenty of rescues who wont rehome cats to indoor homes!


Why is that? What is the reasoning behind this please?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Thats the thing though, there are plenty of rescues who wont rehome cats to indoor homes!


exactly!!! and it's insane.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

MaryA said:


> Why is that? What is the reasoning behind this please?


some rescues think cats need to have access to the outdoors, that it's cruel to keep them indoors or in a secured garden or cat run

other rescues think the complete opposite and think the risk of road-death is too high and wont rehome to people who want to let their cats outside as that would be cruel


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryA said:


> Why is that? What is the reasoning behind this please?


I don't have the foggiest. It's just something I have heard on here a few times. Presumably the rescue centre staff are of the school of thought that cats must always have outside access. Even if it is dangerous, or on a main road etc.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what gets me is they are 'cutting off' half of their potentual market and people go and buy moggies!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Tje said:


> some rescues think cats need to have access to the outdoors, that it's cruel to keep them indoors or in a secured garden or cat run
> 
> other rescues think the complete opposite and think the risk of road-death is too high and wont rehome to people who want to let their cats outside as that would be cruel


This has really upset me. Having no children, I had intended to make a bequest to a cat charity in my will. Now I don't know what to think.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> what gets me is they are 'cutting off' half of their potentual market and people go and buy moggies!


Thus ensuring a continued market for non-pedigree kittens and therefore ensuring that people will keep breeding them.

But of course, having space for 100 cats and only 75 in, would make it rather difficult to persuade the public that your need for that new piece of land or that new block of catteries is really urgent, would it not?

Liz


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to admit, despite being very pro-rsecue its these reasons that made us go to a private breeder ("oops litter").
We are shared ownership, so some places (inc our little local group) ruled us out because technically we still part rent. Those that have no issue with renters object because it would be indoor only, or because we work.
Most of the ones I looked at are totally against indoor only homes unless the cat is FIV positive or disabled.

I do honestly depsair at the state of the overpopulation of dogs and cats in this country, especially the number strays killed on the streets or pts by shelters / pounds or even owners.... So IMO there is no excuse for turning away perfectly good homes for such pathetic reasons.

A friend of mine used to work at Wood Green (dogs). She said the thing that always bugged her was that those dogs lived in kennels, had basic care but relatively little individual attention due to staffing levels, and were left for 16 hours a day (from 4pm overnight until 8 am). But they will not rehome to any home where the dog will be left over 4 hours per day.... 

Its madness, and the ones that suffer are the animals.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

MaryA said:


> This has really upset me. Having no children, I had intended to make a bequest to a cat charity in my will. Now I don't know what to think.


I don't think you should change your mind about this hon. Many cat charities are doing an amazing job, and even if they fall at the rehoming hurdle, they ARE still looking after these animals instead of leaving them on the street or with abusive owners.
Maybe you could try and find out a bit more about any rescues near you? There might be a smaller, independent place where your donation would mean even more than say, going to a place that has an entire marketing team working for them.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

MaryA said:


> This has really upset me. Having no children, I had intended to make a bequest to a cat charity in my will. Now I don't know what to think.


oh geez.... this is a tough one for me. I donate my time (obviously) to the shelter I volunteer for. I don't however donate my money to them (although of course when I have foster cats and kittens I do spend a lot of money on them).

I do donate money to animal charities (one in particular) but these are (this one is) organisations whose policies and manner of working I 100% agree with. I don't 100% agree with every policy my shelter has, not by a long shot. So they get my time, but not my money.

The only thing I can suggest to you is to look around and find a shelter or rescue org that you are happy with, and bequeath your money to them.

I hope that helps and doesn't sound like I am messing in your affairs.... I do understand exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's a really difficult situation, i am in 1 of the smaller battersea sites as a cat volunteer and the girls there work so hard and put so much time into their animals, i have never really seen a complaint on here about them so perhaps i am just lucky to be at a better rescue, but i see both sides when it comes to rehoming.
Sometimes you see some right idiots, to put it frankly, coming in and asking about 1 of the lovely cats and even i as a volunteer pray to god that they don't get it.

I think sometimes bad experiences in the past put staff off of rehoming just to anyone, i remember a short while ago an 'extremely experienced' cat owner took on 2 kittens, they were sold strictly as indoor cats because of their very nervous timid nature and the fact they were basically feral when they come to us, we had them for months and all fell inlove, worked so hard with them, so this woman rings up a week later and says oh yeah decided not to follow your advice and let them go out, one has run away and we not found him.
We were all devastated, he would have gone on to then be killed as he was so young or just become feral again 


So many people do this and go against the rescues advice, and then it goes wrong and the people are either bringing the cat back or saying it's lost/naughty etc. It is actually people like this i think you should blame, for the reason so many nice ones ( on this forum for example ) don't get a cat!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> Thus ensuring a continued market for non-pedigree kittens and therefore ensuring that people will keep breeding them.


*absolutely 100% true*. so many people on here have bought a kitten from moggy-breeders purely because rescue orgs and shelters turned them down as inappropriate owners (or lived in the wrong area)



lizward said:


> But of course, having space for 100 cats and only 75 in, would make it rather difficult to persuade the public that your need for that new piece of land or that new block of catteries is really urgent, would it not?


I am not sure I agree with this bit as even rescue orgs who aren't screaming out for money or aren't at 100% capacity (like here) still have insane rehoming policies and staffed by insane inflexible people. I think it has more to do with the mentality of the staff, than it has to do with fundraising. I can't prove this or anything, it's just my own observations.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Colette said:


> A friend of mine used to work at Wood Green (dogs). She said the thing that always bugged her was that those dogs lived in kennels, had basic care but relatively little individual attention due to staffing levels, and were left for 16 hours a day (from 4pm overnight until 8 am). But they will not rehome to any home where the dog will be left over 4 hours per day....


ahhh but here there can be valids reasons for this... if dogs have been properly evaluated by experienced staff (and some times spent as lot of time in a foster home to get this full evaluation) and that dog is deemed not suitable to be left alone for 10 hours a day, say they did then rehome it to people who went out at 8am and came back at 6pm, well that dog would have a very high risk of ending up back in the shelter because it started ripping the house up, or it barked continuously and disturbed the neighbours. So there is a lot more that needs to be looked at than just 
1. is alone at the shelter for 16 hours a day
2. is alone in a home for 6 hours a day

The last thing you want with a shelter dog is one that bounces in and out of rescue... you have to avoid this at ALL costs.

this is not me defending shelters... many dogs could be left 5 hours a day "home alone" just not all dogs (certainly not all shelter dogs). I will neevr agre with blanket rules. All cases shoudl always be judged individually.

As for the rest of your post.... I agreed with everything you said.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey ladies (and gents?), who fancies trying to *really* do something about this?

Would anyone consider helping me to set something up, like a meeting with the decision makers of CPL (to start with)?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Hey ladies (and gents?), who fancies trying to *really* do something about this?
> 
> Would anyone consider helping me to set something up, like a meeting with the decision makers of CPL (to start with)?


I'm in the wrong country.... but.... I would help in any way I could !


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

When I first moved into my own place I didnt want to go and buy a kitten I wanted to resuce a cat...so I rang cat protection BIG MISTAKE.

I rang to see when I could come and have a look and was told:
"This isnt a petting zoo"

I said I knew that and she said that because I was so young (but old enough to have my own house) I couldnt have a cat from them. She was so mean I came off the phone crying. 

So I rang cat protection in my home town which was some 30 miles from where I was living and they gave me a kitten the next week, but the cat protection in my home town is run by one lady from her own home. Shes so lovely.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> So many people do this and go against the rescues advice, and then it goes wrong and the people are either bringing the cat back or saying it's lost/naughty etc. It is actually people like this i think you should blame, for the reason so many nice ones ( on this forum for example ) don't get a cat!


Of course I see where you're coming from Gem, and I don't want to get into a "what came first, the chicken or the egg" type of discussion.

Does it really matter WHY shelter staff act the way they do? And who started it?

Surely the only thing that really matters is that cats go to good homes?

And no one can deny that daily very many good cat owners are turned down by rescue organizations and shelters who have these insane blanket rules. I am an excellent cat owner (that's not me blowing my own trumpet.... it's just a fact) but I would not be allowed to rehome from certain rescue orgs and shelters purely as I like to keep my cats indoors. That is insane.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tje said:


> Of course I see where you're coming from Gem, and I don't want to get into a "what came first, the chicken or the egg" type of discussion.
> 
> Does it really matter WHY shelter staff act the way they do? And who started it?
> 
> Surely the only thing that really matters is that cats go to good homes?


Oh i agree it doesn't matter and i feel really fortunate to be somewhere which seems to be quiet flexible with where the cats go, and after reading peoples posts it does sound like the CPL are a bit all over the place, but like i say i have no experience of them and i think perhaps i don't want to 

The other thing i have noticed though is that the 3 members of staff who actually work in the cattery and daily with these individual cats, are a lot more flexible than the 'management' who actually don't have a clue about cats. Very often their question why the girls are doing something and say well our policy is .. ( insert policy here lol ) and the cattery staff will say don't you think we know best since we are dealing with the individual animals each day, it seems wherever you go, there are always people with differing opinions, and like someone else mentioned, it seems to come down to pure luck as to who you deal with at the time you go there :


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> even if there was a road cant the cat stay indoors?
> 
> always amazes me rescues say they are full to the brim but wont rehome their cats??


Well my mum was going to see whether she adjusted to being an indoor cat in the first place anyway, but she didn't want to say that to CPL because the lot of them seem to believe that keeping cats indoors is heresy.
At the end of the day, they are an inner city shelter, how secluded do they think they're going to get?


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Hey ladies (and gents?), who fancies trying to *really* do something about this?
> 
> Would anyone consider helping me to set something up, like a meeting with the decision makers of CPL (to start with)?


YES. Excellent idea. I'd be up for that :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

When we were first looking for our cat we tried CPL and were told outright they would not consider us unless they so happened to get a white cat in for rehoming as at that time we lived in a flat and the cat would not be getting out.

Now, 2.5years later we have 3 cats all of which we rescued, one from a local rescue and the other 2 from a CPL on the other side of the country who one of my relatives volunteers for (thats the only reason we were able to adopt through CPL). All my girls are kept inside as we lost a cat lest year to an RTA and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I don't understand how these rescues can come to such silly decisions on new homes 

I'd def suggest you try a smaller rescue, good luck!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Just caught up with the rest of this thread, I think contacting the CPL en mass is a great idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ren said:


> That's what gets me. Do they really think it's better for the cat to be in that tiny cramped pen with no stimulation for god knows how long until someone comes along with a rural house and acres of land? Poor little thing, I can't stop thinking about her. No wonder they have a waiting list if they won't actually let any of the cats leave!


they wont give em people like that either.. My mate some years ago went for a kitten she didn't work had money and horses, Lived close to the farm.. one mention of the horses and they believed she would take the kitty and leave it out side..lol No kitty for her.. grrr


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Like several others I also had a home assessment for the CPL and was turned down due to being too close to a road. I informed them that I wanted two indoor cats and they were aghast at the very idea and turned me down. I have kept cats all my life, live in a nice area and, without sounding too much up my own ar*e, would have given a great new home to some rescued cats. They rang me several weeks later to offer me two FIV cats who had previouusly been outdoor Toms! I explained I had bought two pedigree kittens to keep as indoor cats now, so was unable to help. I could tell by her tone she did not approve :lol:

The RSPCA never even came to aseess us, despite telephone enquiries and visiting the local centre to fill in an application form. It's no wonder these rescue centres are bursting with animals.

I still give them food parcels though, it's not the cats fault they are cared for by the feline Stasi.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

BSH said:


> I still give them food parcels though, it's not the cats fault they are cared for by the feline Stasi.


Yup, when I went in to meet what I thought was going to be mums new cat I brought them about twenty pounds worth of food that Kazuki wasn't going to eat. Why should the cats suffer?

I just found out that one of the other reasons that they turned mum down was because the woman 'suspected that she might keep the cat in' just because my mum asked them whether they had any indoor cats first. Why are they so against indoor cats? How is it 'cruel'? All my cats have been indoor cats and have lived long happy lives, and didn't even want to go out.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> what gets me is they are 'cutting off' half of their potentual market and people go and buy moggies!


Am I reading more in to this than I should? Whats wrong with a moggie, I have a beautiful 15 year old moggie and wouldn't be without him. I have never paid for my moggies as the owners just wanted them to go to good homes. This is my 3rd moggie and as a cat lover I love them all whether they are pedigree or not. Please forgive me if I am being oversensitive about this. With regards to the rehoming centers, their policies seem like madness to me, surely they can see when a loving cat friendly person will be able to rehome a cat and enrich both their lives for hopefully many years


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ren said:


> Yup, when I went in to meet what I thought was going to be mums new cat I brought them about twenty pounds worth of food that Kazuki wasn't going to eat. Why should the cats suffer?
> 
> I just found out that one of the other reasons that they turned mum down was because the woman 'suspected that she might keep the cat in' just because my mum asked them whether they had any indoor cats first. Why are they so against indoor cats? How is it 'cruel'? All my cats have been indoor cats and have lived long happy lives, and didn't even want to go out.


that is crazy, whats wrong with cats being indoors?? thats half the market or more cut off for a stupid rule 



Ally-Kats said:


> Am I reading more in to this than I should? Whats wrong with a moggie, I have a beautiful 15 year old moggie and wouldn't be without him. I have never paid for my moggies as the owners just wanted them to go to good homes. This is my 3rd moggie and as a cat lover I love them all whether they are pedigree or not. Please forgive me if I am being oversensitive about this. With regards to the rehoming centers, their policies seem like madness to me, surely they can see when a loving cat friendly person will be able to rehome a cat and enrich both their lives for hopefully many years


yes you are  I have a moggie aswell, nothing wrong with them, but unless the people who do it properly, e.g. health test find a stud vet check worm fully vac the kittens and not 'get rid' of them at 5-8weeks, then there is a problem!

Those people could have had a rescue kitty and helped out yet because people let their cats outside to breed with whatever and normally its people who breed there cat on every litter, the people who we got out boy from do this and I still feel gulity that I gave them money to allow them to carry on breeding for money! (long story)

If people were told that moggies / cross breeds had to be health tested, not breed to any old thing and kept till 12weeks and fully vac...how many of them people would carry on doing it? 1%??? There would also be alot less in rescues aswell!

So people get turned down fro mrescue go buy a moggie, gives the people more reason to breed! supply and demand as someone else said.

sorry rambling now!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> that is crazy, whats wrong with cats being indoors?? thats half the market or more cut off for a stupid rule
> 
> yes you are  I have a moggie aswell, nothing wrong with them, but unless the people who do it properly, e.g. health test find a stud vet check worm fully vac the kittens and not 'get rid' of them at 5-8weeks, then there is a problem!
> 
> ...


I agree with you and yes there are irresponsible owners who do let their cats get pregnant who really shouldn't, it's great that you are a moggie owner too! sorry for being sensitive, it's just that some people (obviously no one on the forums) look down on moggies, just had to defend them:lol::lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

never look down on any cat or kitten i also have asiamese cross who knows what!


----------



## Sianne5 (Nov 1, 2010)

I work full time shifts, am at home for part of each day, Partner is home every evening. I got my first puss from CPL when I lived in a 1 bed flat with a very small garden, near a main road. No probs. 
Now moved to a large 3 bed semi detached house in quiet street with 100ft garden and summerhouse with catflap. No kids, non smokers - so room for more cats? Oh no - the branch of CPL in this area refused because we already have 1 cat!!! No home check - just, just point blank refusal.
So I got my kittens from a friend of a friend (long and sad story, but it all worked out in the end). My money too has gone to fund a dodgy practice (I found out too late). I love my little kitties, but I do wish the home could have gone to rescue cats!:confused1:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> never look down on any cat or kitten i also have asiamese cross who knows what!


You are absolutely right:thumbup:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Sianne5 said:


> I work full time shifts, am at home for part of each day, Partner is home every evening. I got my first puss from CPL when I lived in a 1 bed flat with a very small garden, near a main road. No probs.
> Now moved to a large 3 bed semi detached house in quiet street with 100ft garden and summerhouse with catflap. No kids, non smokers - so room for more cats? Oh no - the branch of CPL in this area refused because we already have 1 cat!!! No home check - just, just point blank refusal.
> So I got my kittens from a friend of a friend (long and sad story, but it all worked out in the end). My money too has gone to fund a dodgy practice (I found out too late). I love my little kitties, but I do wish the home could have gone to rescue cats!:confused1:


The world has gone mad, sounds like you could have had a few running around and in a lovely home and garden at that. CPL need to wake up and live in the real world, there will never be a perfect home/adopter, just the best they can be


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

We should send this thread to the CPL!

Actually maybe not, they'd just brand us terrible cat owners probably


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its crazy! lets sell to people who are near roads but have gardens...and not to people with no garden but lots of time and space indoors........i know what ill pick!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ren said:


> We should send this thread to the CPL!
> 
> Actually maybe not, they'd just brand us terrible cat owners probably


nooo then they'd find out about your mums cunning plan!! :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> nooo then they'd find out about your mums cunning plan!! :lol:


It could be made to disappear":thumbup:


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

The CPL spend so much money sorting out each cat that they don't want to rehome them to areas that they are isntantly going to get hurt again (eg anywhere near a main road, trainline, etc.)

They are a charity doing a damn good job for the animals, and all you lot can do is moan about them. If you are unhappy with the decision made, ask for a second opinion and they will provide you with one. My mums been happily voluntarily home-checking for years, loves it, and only ever turns people down when they live very close to main roads. She would NEVER decline a home for a cat unless it was unsuitable.


----------



## alibescat (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry these "home Checkers" are BULL most of the time. I was told all this when looking for my cats and dogs. I am a very devoted good responsible pet owner who are these people to second guess the normal decent folk..

Seems to me you have to be unemployed work shy bum to rescue a pet.

Bad call CPL
RSPCA - dont get me started on that one


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

impulce said:


> The CPL spend so much money sorting out each cat that they don't want to rehome them to areas that they are isntantly going to get hurt again (eg anywhere near a main road, trainline, etc.)
> 
> They are a charity doing a damn good job for the animals, and all you lot can do is moan about them. If you are unhappy with the decision made, ask for a second opinion and they will provide you with one. My mums been happily voluntarily home-checking for years, loves it, and only ever turns people down when they live very close to main roads. She would NEVER decline a home for a cat unless it was unsuitable.


If that is the case why do they turn down good homes ,where the cat will be kept as an indoor cat because of the traffic problem.Are they so overwhelmed with homes that they can be so damned stupid to refuse an offer of a home from otherwise suitable ,often very experienced cat lovers.It has been known for these rescues to insist that even cats that have always been "indoor cats" be placed where they have outside access.I know this as fact ,I was refused ,not because I lived beside a busy road,but because I felt it would be safer to have an indoor cat. Had I been willing to let a cat out they would have O.K'd it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> If that is the case why do they turn down good homes ,where the cat will be kept as an indoor cat because of the traffic problem.Are they so overwhelmed with homes that they can be so damned stupid to refuse an offer of a home from otherwise suitable ,often very experienced cat lovers.It has been known for these rescues to insist that even cats that have always been "indoor cats" be placed where they have outside access.I know this as fact ,I was refused ,not because I lived beside a busy road,but because I felt it would be safer to have an indoor cat. Had I been willing to let a cat out they would have O.K'd it.


exactly!!!!


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

If you've had an experience you deem the wrong decision - did you contact their head office to discuss it and put in a formal complaint, or did you just come on here moaning and put people off rescuing cats in the future?

Like all voluntary organisations there are going to be people working for them that are over the top and make the wrong decisions. If head office never know about these people, they can't weed them out. 

I have read their official advice to homecheckers as my mum is one, and they are meant to decline IF the house is near a main road, OR the people have very small children and are hoping to home an older cat, OR work full time and are wanting to rehome a kitten. My mum has been advised that people who work can have cats, but should be recommended to rehome two kittens together so they have some company. You must agree to vaccinate and neuter, and you must provide information of how you will provide care when you are on holiday. Some people are obviously OVER caring and don't think anybody can provide the level of care for the cats that is necessary, but their heart is in the right place. They shouldn't be doing the job, but they are not horrid people intending to make your life miserable by turning you down!

If you fit all of that criteria and they turned you down, complain.But do first think about the reasons why you were turned down and consider if they are valid. The Nottingham branch where I live have been nothing but brilliant when I have adopted my cats, and Ive never heard anybody say they've been turned down for no good reason.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

buffie said:


> If that is the case why do they turn down good homes ,where the cat will be kept as an indoor cat because of the traffic problem.Are they so overwhelmed with homes that they can be so damned stupid to refuse an offer of a home from otherwise suitable ,often very experienced cat lovers.It has been known for these rescues to insist that even cats that have always been "indoor cats" be placed where they have outside access.I know this as fact ,I was refused ,not because I lived beside a busy road,but because I felt it would be safer to have an indoor cat. Had I been willing to let a cat out they would have O.K'd it.


No they wouldn't, they would have turned you down anyway as you live next to a main road. The CPL have a strong moral standing that cats are outdoor animals, and if you can't provide that they won't rehome to you. Most rescue cats HAVE had outdoor access and would become incredibly stressed at being kept indoors. They have had enough stress in their little lives, being caged up, and want the freedom. Kittens would probably grow up being used to it but would miss out on a vital part of being a cat.

They should however offer you any cats that have medical conditions that mean they cannot go outside (sight/hearing problems etc) but these are few and far between.

Also on a sidenote - I am a cat lover and would not even consider buying a house near a busy main road. Infact, Im house hunting at the moment and instantly weed out any that are unsuitable for cats because they are a part of my live and I dont want to put them at risk or make them miserable by keeping them in. If you want a cat that much have you considered moving?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

impulce said:


> No they wouldn't, they would have turned you down anyway as you live next to a main road. The CPL have a strong moral standing that cats are outdoor animals, and if you can't provide that they won't rehome to you. Most rescue cats HAVE had outdoor access and would become incredibly stressed at being kept indoors. Kittens would probably grow up being used to it but would miss out on a vital part of being a cat.


I'll agree that most cats that come through shelter doors are that have been used to going outdoors. I won't agree that most would become incredibly stressed if then kept indoors. In fact, I'd argue the exact opposite, based on my own experience of fostering these cats. Foster cats generally aren't allowed outside, it's as simple as that. And yes some of them can get slightly ticked off in the initial weeks of being confined to the home, while some of them take to indoor life like a duck to water. I have never had a single foster cat who has "become incredibly stressed" by indoor living. Short lived mild to moderate stress is the worse I have came across. So where are you basing your "would become incredibly stressed" statement on? (or are you just basing your opinions on the CPL literature? )

And as for kittens kept indoors growing up to miss out on a vital part of being a cat… what vital part of being a cat is that? Rambling through a field and catching a mouse? Or getting splattered by a car? Or being poisoned by the neighbour who is ticked off his flower beds got dug up? Or getting a kicking from a local gang of yobs? Or the operation to remove the pellets after being shot by an air rifle.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tje said:


> Ill agree that most cats that come through shelter doors are that have been used to going outdoors. I wont agree that most would become incredibly stressed if then kept indoors. In fact, Id argue the exact opposite, based on my own experience of fostering these cats. Foster cats generally arent allowed outside, its as simple as that. And yes some of them can get slightly ticked off in the initial weeks of being confined to the home, while some of them take to indoor life like a duck to water. I have never had a single foster cat who has become incredibly stressed by indoor living. Short lived mild to moderate stress is the worse I have came across. So where are you basing your "would become incredibly stressed" statement on? (or are you just basing your opinions on the CPL literature? )
> 
> And as for kittens kept indoors growing up to miss out on a vital part of being a cat what vital part of being a cat is that? Rambling through a field and catching a mouse? Or getting splattered by a car? Or being poisoned by the neighbour who is ticked off his flower beds got dug up? Or getting a kicking from a local gang of yobs? Or the operation to remove the pellets after being shot by an air rifle.


Very good points and Im sure many on here have experienced these situ's with their cats.. Rep coming your way!!!

You only have to read some of the cat threads to see what happens...


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Tje said:


> And as for kittens kept indoors growing up to miss out on a vital part of being a cat what vital part of being a cat is that? Rambling through a field and catching a mouse? Or getting splattered by a car? Or being poisoned by the neighbour who is ticked off his flower beds got dug up? Or getting a kicking from a local gang of yobs? Or the operation to remove the pellets after being shot by an air rifle.


This is without doubt the best post I have read since joining these forums. Over the years, I've had a cat shot, another killed by a car. My 5 month old kitten is staying indoors and if the CPL are morally outraged, tough!!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Tje said:


> Ill agree that most cats that come through shelter doors are that have been used to going outdoors. I wont agree that most would become incredibly stressed if then kept indoors. In fact, Id argue the exact opposite, based on my own experience of fostering these cats. Foster cats generally arent allowed outside, its as simple as that. And yes some of them can get slightly ticked off in the initial weeks of being confined to the home, while some of them take to indoor life like a duck to water. I have never had a single foster cat who has become incredibly stressed by indoor living. Short lived mild to moderate stress is the worse I have came across. So where are you basing your "would become incredibly stressed" statement on? (or are you just basing your opinions on the CPL literature? )


True - I have 2 ex ferals and an ex-stray that are all now indoor only and seem stress free, no over grooming, no fighting, no innapropriate toiletting...

Though to be fair I had a home check by CP around 2 years ago whilst looking for a companion for Indy, I explained up front that he was staying indoor only due to next door's 2 uneutered Toms that have killed other cats and one at least is FIV+ (yet the owners do nothing to reduce his aggression or confine him... *sigh*) and the CP lady met Indy, saw he was happy and healthy, looked around the house... saw one of next door's cats spraying on the fence and attacking some poor cat that wandered by the end of the drive... and approved me for homing - her only stipulation was that I either got a kitten or a disabled cat or one that had previously been indoor only. (this was long before I had the ex ferals or ex stray in the house)

When I rehomed Gypsy from the private rescue in Lincoln they actually wanted indoor only for her even as an ex-stray as she has no road sense...

Yes some of these volunteers are zealots about outdoor access *but* if you feel that they have made the wrong decision then complain to head office, the CP have no official 'they must definately be allowed outdoor access' policy, 90% of the decision making is done by the individual branches/home checkers.

If indoor cat owners are so upset about indoor only homes being rejected... get involved and become home checkers! you'll know what a good indoor home entails! I am volunteering as soon as I have a driving license (their only requirement for volunteering)


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> I am volunteering as soon as I have a driving license (their only requirement for volunteering)


That's ironic considering that cars are at the very root of this indoor/outdoor debate.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> Yes some of these volunteers are zealots about outdoor access *but* if you feel that they have made the wrong decision then complain to head office,


I agree about written complaints to the top and said so in my very post in this thread. But if they have a policy -- official or unofficial -- what's the point?



IndysMamma said:


> the CP have no official 'they must definately be allowed outdoor access' policy, 90% of the decision making is done by the individual branches/home checkers.


and yet Impulce is telling us they do ??? (see the two quotes below). So one of you must be wrong. Or different branches must be adhering to different rules. Also a lot of the posts in here seem to confrim that some branches do definitely operate this "must be able to go outdoor" policy, though granted not all.



impulce said:


> I have read their official advice to homecheckers as my mum is one, and they are meant to decline IF the house is near a main road, OR the people have very small children and are hoping to home an older cat, OR work full time and are wanting to rehome a kitten.





impulce said:


> they would have turned you down anyway as you live next to a main road. The CPL have a strong moral standing that cats are outdoor animals, and if you can't provide that they won't rehome to you.


as for this point you make.......



IndysMamma said:


> If indoor cat owners are so upset about indoor only homes being rejected... get involved and become home checkers! you'll know what a good indoor home entails! I am volunteering as soon as I have a driving license (their only requirement for volunteering)


Hey come on, be fair, not everyone who wants to rehome a stray cat can actually volunteer their time or want to volunteer their time. Just because someone doesn't want to (or can't) do volunteer work for the CPL surely does not mean they don't have the right to question their policies and practices? And home checking is not for everyone. It's one aspect of cat resuce that I just do not like doing. When needs must (after the schools go back after the summer holidays and the kitten rehoming season in full swing), I do it, but only because I want kittens rehomed quickly, not because I actually like doing it.

And also don't forget the high amount of posts we have had on this forum of many people trying their damndest to volunteer their time to cat charities and being turned down in the most rude fashions imaginable. Yes I volunteer for shelters, and a blind person would be hard pushed not to see these constant, and often very rude rejections. I've witnessed the rejection of new blood more times than I care to remember. So it's abosultely not as easy as your "get involved" sounds... I swear at times geting into the masons would be easier!

edited to add: my comments about getting in to the Masons would be easier than being accepted as a volunteer... that is for shleter volunteer work in general, not specific to just the CPL. The "if you want a job doing right, do it yourself" attitude, is common in cat shelters in general. Not all cat shelters all of the time (obviously).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

impulce said:


> No they wouldn't, they would have turned you down anyway as you live next to a main road. The CPL have a strong moral standing that cats are outdoor animals, and if you can't provide that they won't rehome to you. Most rescue cats HAVE had outdoor access and would become incredibly stressed at being kept indoors. They have had enough stress in their little lives, being caged up, and want the freedom. Kittens would probably grow up being used to it but would miss out on a vital part of being a cat.
> 
> They should however offer you any cats that have medical conditions that mean they cannot go outside (sight/hearing problems etc) but these are few and far between.
> 
> Also on a sidenote - I am a cat lover and would not even consider buying a house near a busy main road. Infact, Im house hunting at the moment and instantly weed out any that are unsuitable for cats because they are a part of my live and I dont want to put them at risk or make them miserable by keeping them in. If you want a cat that much have you considered moving?


I have to say I find your comments very naive.If you genuinely believe in this day and age that cats should be allowed freedom to roam,why dont you take a trip to your local vets,or council depot and see for your self the mangled remains of somebody's beloved pet that had the misfortune to come up against a speeding car,a yob with an air gun, a disgruntled neighbour who thought b***** this I'll sort that cat out.The world is no longer cat friendly.I have had cats for many years ,all house cats ,and perfectly happy cats at that.To say have I considered moving is a nonsense ,that is not going to change my mind on the issue of safety .There are mindless morons everywhere.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

buffie said:


> I have to say I find your comments very naive.If you genuinely believe in this day and age that cats should be allowed freedom to roam,why dont you take a trip to your local vets,or council depot and see for your self the mangled remains of somebody's beloved pet that had the misfortune to come up against a speeding car,a yob with an air gun, a disgruntled neighbour who thought b***** this I'll sort that cat out.The world is no longer cat friendly.I have had cats for many years ,all house cats ,and perfectly happy cats at that.To say have I considered moving is a nonsense ,that is not going to change my mind on the issue of safety .There are mindless morons everywhere.


Good post. Agree with this. :thumbup:

I would not let either of mine out ever! There is main road right near me and there too many yobs around here that would hurt them. If I was to get another cat I would go look at both RSPCA and CPL and maybe ask what their policies are for adopting a cat.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> I have to say I find your comments very naive.If you genuinely believe in this day and age that cats should be allowed freedom to roam,why dont you take a trip to your local vets,or council depot and see for your self the mangled remains of somebody's beloved pet that had the misfortune to come up against a speeding car,a yob with an air gun, a disgruntled neighbour who thought b***** this I'll sort that cat out.The world is no longer cat friendly.I have had cats for many years ,all house cats ,and perfectly happy cats at that.To say have I considered moving is a nonsense ,that is not going to change my mind on the issue of safety .There are mindless morons everywhere.


so very very true Buffie. Where I live and the area my shelter covers, is a big town or a small city, depending on how you look at it, with surrounding rural countryside. It has busy streets and quiet farm lanes and everything in between. I can bring people and show them two chest freezers filled with dead cats, most of them shovelled & scraped & hosed off the roads, but basically all cats found dead outdoors and handed in or reported to the council. All dead cats are only kept for a fortnight then they are incinerated. But we still need *TWO* chest freezers to store them!!!!!

Cats *do* die from RTA's in country lanes as well as in inner city streets. For Impulce to imply otherwise is frankly a *very* weak arguement. Unless he or she meant moving to a car-free town, village or city with no roads in a 5 or 10 km radius... but I can't say I know any of those. lol. Besides, RTAs are generally only one of the reason people keep their cats inside.. attacks by yobs, poisoning, fighting with other cats, to name but a few, are all very valid reaosns for denying cats free access to the great outdoors.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

impulce said:


> No they wouldn't, they would have turned you down anyway as you live next to a main road. The CPL have a strong moral standing that cats are outdoor animals, and if you can't provide that they won't rehome to you. Most rescue cats HAVE had outdoor access and would become incredibly stressed at being kept indoors. They have had enough stress in their little lives, being caged up, and want the freedom. Kittens would probably grow up being used to it but would miss out on a vital part of being a cat.
> 
> They should however offer you any cats that have medical conditions that mean they cannot go outside (sight/hearing problems etc) but these are few and far between.
> 
> Also on a sidenote - I am a cat lover and would not even consider buying a house near a busy main road. Infact, Im house hunting at the moment and instantly weed out any that are unsuitable for cats because they are a part of my live and I dont want to put them at risk or make them miserable by keeping them in. If you want a cat that much have you considered moving?


I didnt live near a main road I lived in a lovely cul-de-sac where only the people who lived there drove down there.

And I Was after a kitten but they had already been let outside at 6weeks.

I dont think its cruel to keep a cat indoors, I used to when I was a naive and young, but now I dont all my cats are happy playful outgoing, my boys rarely go out anymore either and one of them has been going outside for 14years!

Rescues would be able to re-home alot more cats to flat owners upstair massonattes etc if they let these people have one, but they wouldnt as it will be kept indoors, OH the horror!! lol


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

Did your mum manager to get the kitty? 

Lou


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Such a sad thread, and completely reflects my own limited and frustrating experiences with Rescue centres.
The comment about rescues not being a 'petting centre' really struck home as I had one visit to a re-homing centre where a similar comment was made to me.
Now, I understand that the centres are wary of members of the public picking a cat out on a whim when they may not have thought it all through, or even be deemed suitable ( !! ) but how else are we meant to get to see the cats?
On some level, the rescue centres have to start 'selling' the animals in their care on a similar basis to pet shops or Gumtree breeders. At the moment is it just too damn difficult to get a rescue cat, so people...myself included...resort to breeders.
I am in contact with a foster carer based in USA and when she has a cat to re-home, she has the option of taking the animal to a display in a quiet part of a shopping mall. Of course she then screens a potential owner, but she has managed to re-home many 'difficult' cats in this way.
You may not think this is ideal, but at least the public are able to see and interract with the animal.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

The indoor/outdoor debate will always be unresolved, and I think cat runs in gardens are a good compromise for people that are worried about their cats. 

If for whatever reason my cats had to be rehomed, they would drive you up the wall wanting to go out, because they are used to it. One of my cats would tap at the window for a good 20 minutes and then start to pace. The other would just sit by the door and stare at you, and if he wasn't allowed out would do nothing but sleep.

Im sorry, but they are instinctively and naturally outdoor creatures, and we should do our best to provide that experience for them. I know there are risks, but we can do our best to live in suitable areas and minimise these risks, and I don't think its fair to stop cats from ever going outside because of these risks. If the risks where you live are particularly high, I think you should be providing an outdoor run for them to have space, fresh air and be able to smell the world.

How would you feel being kept inside constantly? You'd survive, you'd adapt, but you wouldn't be happy or fulfilled.

Would you keep a child kept inside all its life because it might be kidnapped/hit by a car? No.

Of course there are exceptions to the rule - disabled pets, or pets that refused to go out anyway, but for a normal cat I dont think its fair or natural for it to be kept inside 100% of its life. Even taking it out on a harness for some fresh air would be better.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

impulce said:


> The indoor/outdoor debate will always be unresolved, and I think cat runs in gardens are a good compromise for people that are worried about their cats.
> 
> If for whatever reason my cats had to be rehomed, they would drive you up the wall wanting to go out, because they are used to it. One of my cats would tap at the window for a good 20 minutes and then start to pace. The other would just sit by the door and stare at you, and if he wasn't allowed out would do nothing but sleep.
> 
> ...


We are all entitled to treat our pets with the rules and boundaries we lay down in their best interests, so yes, the indoor/outdoor debate will go on forever because we're all different. However, comparing an indoor cat to a child or adult being indoors all or most of the time isn't really a valid arguement. Children are not allowed out (or shouldn't be) until they have certain awareness of dangers, like being kidnapped, run over by a car etc. That's why they're taught road safety at school and also should be by their parents from a very young age. They are also taught about 'not going anywhere with a stranger'. How can you teach these lessons to a cat??? You can't, therefore it's an irrelevant comparison.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Loulabellebaby said:


> Did your mum manager to get the kitty?
> 
> Lou


I'm guessing no, I don't think she will. She has lodged a formal complaint but we don't think that it is going to make much difference. The friend that said he would go for her today hasn't been answering his phone so I think that it's a lost cause. I only hope that that little girl finds a good home elsewhere and doesn't have to stay in that place too long 

Mum's coming round in a bit so we can look at other shelters together, this incident will stay with us for a long time though.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ren said:


> I'm guessing no, I don't think she will. She has lodged a formal complaint but we don't think that it is going to make much difference. The friend that said he would go for her today hasn't been answering his phone so I think that it's a lost cause. I only hope that that little girl finds a good home elsewhere and doesn't have to stay in that place too long
> 
> Mum's coming round in a bit so we can look at other shelters together, this incident will stay with us for a long time though.


This is so sad. Your mum could have offered such a loving home. Who would refuse that? The world has gone mad 
The CPL did the same thing with my sister, refused her a cat, so she ended up paying for 2 moggies from an 'oops litter'. She was so disappointed as she too was visited by some snooty woman who discounted her immediately.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

impulce said:


> The indoor/outdoor debate will always be unresolved, and I think cat runs in gardens are a good compromise for people that are worried about their cats.
> 
> If for whatever reason my cats had to be rehomed, they would drive you up the wall wanting to go out, because they are used to it. One of my cats would tap at the window for a good 20 minutes and then start to pace. The other would just sit by the door and stare at you, and if he wasn't allowed out would do nothing but sleep.
> 
> ...


how do you know you wouldnt? infact if you had never been outside in the first place you wouldnt Know about it so why wouldnt you be happy?

its not exactly the same thing a human v a cat going outside. so what if they are indoors with a loads of space and prob more attention than a cat that goes outside would get.

actually i had to keep my cat in who had been going outside for 14years for a while he moaned the first day then it didnt bother him, next time he was allowed out he walked out turned round and came back!



Ren said:


> I'm guessing no, I don't think she will. She has lodged a formal complaint but we don't think that it is going to make much difference. The friend that said he would go for her today hasn't been answering his phone so I think that it's a lost cause. I only hope that that little girl finds a good home elsewhere and doesn't have to stay in that place too long
> 
> Mum's coming round in a bit so we can look at other shelters together, this incident will stay with us for a long time though.


thats a shame, what about a pedigree cat? like a ragdoll.........breed to be indoor companies,... lol


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> We are all entitled to treat our pets with the rules and boundaries we lay down in their best interests, so yes, the indoor/outdoor debate will go on forever because we're all different. However, comparing an indoor cat to a child or adult being indoors all or most of the time isn't really a valid arguement. Children are not allowed out (or shouldn't be) until they have certain awareness of dangers, like being kidnapped, run over by a car etc. That's why they're taught road safety at school and also should be by their parents from a very young age. They are also taught about 'not going anywhere with a stranger'. How can you teach these lessons to a cat??? You can't, therefore it's an irrelevant comparison.


Thats true Dougal, point taken.

I just hate to see a charity that is doing its best for abandoned cats, having its reputation ripped to shreds so publically on here. At the end of the day they only want whats best for the cats. Nottingham and District have been nothing but brilliant will all of mine and my families. They might have the odd person who needs to be reported, but generally they are doing a sound job and by ripping them to shreds on here people are putting others off using them as a rehoming service, and encouraging them to buy from people who breed and breed and never neuter their moggys instead...


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> how do you know you wouldnt? infact if you had never been outside in the first place you wouldnt Know about it so why wouldnt you be happy?
> 
> its not exactly the same thing a human v a cat going outside. so what if they are indoors with a loads of space and prob more attention than a cat that goes outside would get.
> 
> ...


She'd love a ragdoll, we've had three in the past, as well as Kazuki that I've got now, she comes to visit him all the time and calls him her 'furry grandson', she can't afford a raggie kitten though. Kazuki's breeder is rehoming one of her breeding girls and did offer her to my mum so that is an option.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

impulce said:


> Thats true Dougal, point taken.
> 
> I just hate to see a charity that is doing its best for abandoned cats, having its reputation ripped to shreds so publically on here. At the end of the day they only want whats best for the cats. Nottingham and District have been nothing but brilliant will all of mine and my families. They might have the odd person who needs to be reported, but generally they are doing a sound job and by ripping them to shreds on here people are putting others off using them as a rehoming service, and encouraging them to buy from people who breed and breed and never neuter their moggys instead...


When were we encouraging people to buy from backyard breeders?? We were saying that SOME of the branches of CPL were encouraging this by making it so difficult to get a rescue cat! I and many others would love a rescue cat yet sadly the chance to offer a loving home to a CPL cat has been denied to us time and time again and we are forced to go elsewhere. No one on this forum condones backyard breeding or would encourage it.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

People looking for information on rehoming will come across this, and be put off the CPL. As a result they will think well Sod that, ill ring someone in the local paper or go to my petshop and buy one instead.

I also dont think people are being entirely honest...you're hardly going to be turned down a rescue cat for no reason are you?


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

impulce said:


> People looking for information on rehoming will come across this, and be put off the CPL. As a result they will think well Sod that, ill ring someone in the local paper or go to my petshop and buy one instead.
> 
> I also dont think people are being entirely honest...you're hardly going to be turned down a rescue cat for no reason are you?


Yes. Just because your local branch is doing things right doesn't mean that mine is, how can you speak for the entirety of CPL?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

impulce said:


> Thats true Dougal, point taken.
> 
> I just hate to see a charity that is doing its best for abandoned cats, having its reputation ripped to shreds so publically on here. At the end of the day they only want whats best for the cats. Nottingham and District have been nothing but brilliant will all of mine and my families. They might have the odd person who needs to be reported, but generally they are doing a sound job and by ripping them to shreds on here people are putting others off using them as a rehoming service, and encouraging them to buy from people who breed and breed and never neuter their moggys instead...


I don't think anyone is 'ripping the CPL to shreds'. What this thread has highlighted is that they have lots of homeless cats, some with potential loving, caring homes, of which are being discounted for often invalid reasons. I can only speak from my own experience - my sister has had cats since she was a small child. She wanted to rehome 2 cats together and was willing to take poorly cats, but because she lives near a road, not a main road I hasten to add, she was refused. Her garden is cat proofed  
That's not to say the CPL don't do a great job, it just seems we're reading more and more of their refusal to rehome on the basis of what seem to be 'silly excuses'; which shows they do not always have the cat's best interests at heart.

ps - if the CPL relaxed their rehoming policies, perhaps there would be no need for BYB/moggie breeding.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

impulce said:


> People looking for information on rehoming will come across this, and be put off the CPL. As a result they will think well Sod that, ill ring someone in the local paper or go to my petshop and buy one instead.
> 
> I also dont think people are being entirely honest...you're hardly going to be turned down a rescue cat for no reason are you?


So everyone on here is a liar then?
Ive dealt with some stuck up cows in dogs and cant be that much different with cats. Mostly its the management level staff that think their sh!t dont stink and look down their nose at anyone who doesnt meet their unbelievably high standards.

People have a right to express their disappointment at how they have been treated actually, and if someone looking to rehome comes across this thread they can make up their own minds. Its a bit cheeky to suggest they cant.

I also have to say there is NOTHING wrong with getting a cat from places other than the SSPCA, CRL etc
My wee mog was going to end up in a water bucket as the farmer couldnt get rid of her so my OH came home with her. I think he would have been heartless to turn a blind eye to Squeaks plight


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ren said:


> She'd love a ragdoll, we've had three in the past, as well as Kazuki that I've got now, she comes to visit him all the time and calls him her 'furry grandson', she can't afford a raggie kitten though. Kazuki's breeder is rehoming one of her breeding girls and did offer her to my mum so that is an option.


i have my girl but you would need a courier and mine doesnt work anymore due to health, she is miss marked to like your boy could have been friends!



impulce said:


> Thats true Dougal, point taken.
> 
> I just hate to see a charity that is doing its best for abandoned cats, having its reputation ripped to shreds so publically on here. At the end of the day they only want whats best for the cats. Nottingham and District have been nothing but brilliant will all of mine and my families. They might have the odd person who needs to be reported, but generally they are doing a sound job and by ripping them to shreds on here people are putting others off using them as a rehoming service, and encouraging them to buy from people who breed and breed and never neuter their moggys instead...


NO one is doing that, infact its the oppoiste we want people to be able to get kittens/cats from rescue so they 'WONT buy from those type of breeders.

I was turned down as the kitten would be kept indoors, up until i said that they were fantastic to me on the phone onmce i said that a snotty voice would say i dont think so!

Ive also passed about 6 homes checks for beign a foster for cats & dogs and great relationship with my vets who vouch for me so there was no other reason!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

impulce said:


> People looking for information on rehoming will come across this, and be put off the CPL. As a result they will think well Sod that, ill ring someone in the local paper or go to my petshop and buy one instead.
> 
> I also dont think people are being entirely honest...you're hardly going to be turned down a rescue cat for no reason are you?


It seems that quite a few people get turned down by the CPL for no real reason and I think they are being honest and it's rather judgemental of you to suggest otherwise. I do not like the CPL and would never reccommend them to anyone as I don't like their practises and I know things about my local CPL that does not paint them in a favourable light and that they make up their own rules and when mentioned to head office they deny knowledge of it even though I know that they have had the same complaint several times this year.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ive been working in rescue now for more years than i care to remember, and yet i know i would be turned down by the cpl as i dont fit their criteria.... although apparently they feel they can call on me as a spare foster mum when things are tight (hahaha jog on!).

The last time i was in touch with them for any proper chats, was early summer. They had a waiting list of over 200 cats to come in, had over a hundred already in their care and they had managed to home 6!!!!!! cats since january!!!!!!!

I'm not saying this just to get at the cpl, but i do think some of their rules and regulations are too strict. I completely agree with the need for some rules, but they should not be so set in stone that good homes are refused because of them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

impulce said:


> People looking for information on rehoming will come across this, and be put off the CPL. As a result they will think well Sod that, ill ring someone in the local paper or go to my petshop and buy one instead.
> 
> I also dont think people are being entirely honest...you're hardly going to be turned down a rescue cat for no reason are you?


I take great offence at your comment that people are not being entirely honest .Does it not seem odd to you that people from different area's of the country are reporting similar, unprompted experiences, of problems relating to having applications to rehome cats rejected.The sad part about all of this,apart from the disappointment of being turned down,Is that cats are left penned up for weeks,months longer than neccessary,while desperate people have to look else where for a kitten/cat.Where do they go, to the very people who are filling your rescue centres,the moggy breeder who will continue to churn out kittens because they have a market partially caused by the fact that rescue centres have such ridiculous rules.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

buffie said:


> I take great offence at your comment that people are not being entirely honest .Does it not seem odd to you that people from different area's of the country are reporting similar, unprompted experiences, of problems relating to having applications to rehome cats rejected.The sad part about all of this,apart from the disappointment of being turned down,Is that cats are left penned up for weeks,months longer than neccessary,while desperate people have to look else where for a kitten/cat.Where do they go, to the very people who are filling your rescue centres,the moggy breeder who will continue to churn out kittens because they have a market partially caused by the fact that rescue centres have such ridiculous rules.


Completely agree with you! I called CPL when wanted to rehome a kitten, as soon as i mentioned i had children, and that i wanted it to be an indoor cat, their response was no for the indoor cat unless it was older and ill?! and that they wouldnt rehome kittens/cats as i have 2 children under 6!

We know have 2 kittens (not from rescue) who are indoor cats, and altho they look outside the front door when we come in/go out it is no more than a quick look to see how cold it is or whose about!! And as for the children, my 2 are fab with the kittens, my 20month old absolutely adores them.

These rescue centres moan because they havent got anyone to take on the kittens or cats that desperately need rehoming but then shoot themselves in the foot when someone wants to rehome them.

Its so sad for all these cats/kittens who seem to get stuck there.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Impulce, I think you&#8217;re one of those people who are involved with the CPL (albeit indirectly via your mum and her home-check volunteer work) and because of that indirect involvement, you can&#8217;t hear a word said against them. Many people (too many!) in cat rescue are like that, they won&#8217;t hear a word said against them or their organization. And it&#8217;s that attitude (sadly) that stops change and improvement. We (used to?) have other foster mums and rescue centre volunteers here on the forum who used to get equally pi$$ed off at posts like this. Me&#8230; I am the complete opposite. I want to see change and improvement in the rescue world and I think discussions like this are one small step in that direction. And the main reason I want to see this change is for the benefit of the cats!!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

So what is the most constructive thing we can do? Publicity? Does anyone know a UK newspaper reporter? Invite them to read this thread.... Any other ways to bring this to the attention of the general public?


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay its grovelling (apology) time...

I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do. 

Sorry for offending/being a bit of a cow - tough day at work and I was on firing mode. No excuse though. 

*skulks off with tail between legs*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

impulce said:


> Okay its grovelling (apology) time...
> 
> I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do.
> 
> ...


Ahh, don't skulk off! We need to have these discussions and get things out in the open. Ok we might not all agree on everything, all the time, but we do need to keep talking and hoping to improve things!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

impulce said:


> Okay its grovelling (apology) time...
> 
> I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do.
> 
> ...


There is no need for a grovelling apology  You are entitled to your views, even if they are wrong  (joke). And you are certainly not wasting peoples time, if we all thought that there would be no forum!

Hope you had a better day at work. I am sat here on-call from home until 3am, watching repeats of QI and drinking endless cups of tea


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

impulce said:


> Okay its grovelling (apology) time...
> 
> I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do.
> 
> ...


Heyyyy dont run off. We all have bolshie days and strops, forget it  the rest of us have already, lol.

You have involvement with them, you have a passion for most of the work they do. that doesnt mean you have to agree with every policy they have. The shelter I volunteer for has a very strict no-euthanasia policy, I dont agree with that policy in the slightest, still doesnt stop me supporting the whole.

I hope you never misunderstood anything I said I love cat rescue I really do. I just get frustrated to hell and back again with the kind of posts we read in here all the time and what I see with my own eyes and hear with my own ears. Feline rescue is not a perfect world, and I really do think those of us on the inside have a duty to acknowledge that.

 so come back with your tail where it should be


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

impulce said:


> Okay its grovelling (apology) time...
> 
> I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do.
> 
> ...


Don't skulk off!! It's good to hear differing opinions, even if you're wrong on this occasion hee hee :lol::lol: 
Seriously though, that's what a forum is all about, hearing all sides. 
The CPL do some great work, but it appears their rehoming policy needs to be looked at as a matter of urgency.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

impulce said:


> Okay its grovelling (apology) time...
> 
> I apologise for plowing in with all guns blazing and being bolshy...I have had involvement with the CPL and seen many, many people wasting their time...I just wanted to defend them and the good work that most of them do.
> 
> ...


No need to defend your actions.You reacted to what you saw as an injustice,we did too.If lessons can be learned ,and changes made then rescue cats will be the winners.After all that is our main concern.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

The CPL are not too good when it comes to tomcats either. I currantly am feeding at least 3 male cats 2 full toms but now the story starts please bear with me about 8 months ago i started helping out a neighbour as she had been feeding local strays this is due to regeneration work on our estate people moving away and either leaving their cat behind or the cat coming back to the area that he knows. after a period of time 2 of the cats came to trust me but one of them moved on my doorstep and never left he would follow me everywhere and became a danger too himself so i phoned the CPL and asked could they take him in and they told me in no uncertain terms that they never take toms in but would have him checked for desease and if clear they would neuter him and have him flead and wormed but i had to take him to the vets and do everything for him then put him back on the streets. He passed his blood tests so he was fixed i kept him in untill he was over the anesthetic and let him out of the bedroom i thught as he was not moving off the doorstep he would want to stay indoors but no he flew out the back door over the cat proof wire back to the doorstep now this cat is a really lovely boy i even had him chipped at my own expence as i thought i would be able to bring him in but he has been on the street so long that he hates the front door being shut when i have let him in for company and i have to keep my animals seperate from him as he is very big he was 6 kilos when fixed i have no idea what he is now but surely the CPL could have taken him and rehabilitated him he has a beautifull nature and now the poor boy lives in a box on my doorstep all he needs is someone who has no other pets and who knows how to help him adjust to an indoor life it is such a shame

viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I just have a little more to add the lady who i spoke to said to me before i put the phone down please don't stop feeding the cats as they have been let down by someone already 
1 i would never stop feeding them or i would never have started
2 i really feel that she could not care because they are boys
3 i love all animal and if i can help i will

viv xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, ladies and gents ...

I have just come off the phone with a CE at CP (you know, we keep calling it CPL, but it's not anymore ). They now have the details of the forums, and will be looking for this thread, so ... well constructive criticism and ideas for change will definitely be noticed pretty soon 

Once this has been viewed and they understand more of what I (and hopefully we, if people do still want to help me here) am trying to do, they will be in contact to hopefully arrange some sort of meeting.

 Lets try and keep it civil, it's the best way forward. I and they understand that folks will be peeved at some experiences. But this is what I (and I hope them) wants to try and change.

xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> OK, ladies and gents ...
> 
> I have just come off the phone with a CE at CP (you know, we keep calling it CPL, but it's not anymore ). They now have the details of the forums, and will be looking for this thread, so ... well constructive criticism and ideas for change will definitely be noticed pretty soon
> 
> Once this has been viewed and they understand more of what I (and hopefully we, if people do still want to help me here) am trying to do, they will be in contact to hopefully arrange some sort of meeting.


Great, well done!

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> OK, ladies and gents ...
> 
> I have just come off the phone with a CE at CP (you know, we keep calling it CPL, but it's not anymore ). They now have the details of the forums, and will be looking for this thread, so ... well constructive criticism and ideas for change will definitely be noticed pretty soon
> 
> ...


fantastic Aurelia :thumbsup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news thanks for taking time out to get this underway:thumbup:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> OK, ladies and gents ...
> 
> I have just come off the phone with a CE at CP (you know, we keep calling it CPL, but it's not anymore ). They now have the details of the forums, and will be looking for this thread, so ... well constructive criticism and ideas for change will definitely be noticed pretty soon
> 
> ...


Great news Aurelia, it's so refreshing to know that people are willing to be pro-active to get something done rather than just moan about it


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> OK, ladies and gents ...
> 
> I have just come off the phone with a CE at CP (you know, we keep calling it CPL, but it's not anymore ). They now have the details of the forums, and will be looking for this thread, so ... well constructive criticism and ideas for change will definitely be noticed pretty soon
> 
> ...


That's great! I'm pleasantly surprised that they agreed to look into our complaints.  Good work Aurelia! :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow, Aurelia, I am really impressed!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

me too! Well done Aurelia!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, let do some clear brainstorming 

I'll come back later and do some myself, a bit like on that thread I started ages ago.

What do you think needs to change, and how?


----------



## Sour_puss (Nov 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Great news Aurelia, it's so refreshing to know that people are willing to be pro-active to get something done rather than just moan about it


I agree! Well done Aurelia for trying to make a difference.:thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Hey guys, let do some clear brainstorming
> 
> I'll come back later and do some myself, a bit like on that thread I started ages ago.
> 
> What do you think needs to change, and how?


The only thing that needs to change is that they need to take a far more realistic view of rehoming. If someone has been a tenant for years, chances are that person is a council or housing association tenant, which is a very different thing from being in a six monthly situation where there is no security and the next landlord probably won't allow pets. Genuinely cat proof gardens mean no danger from roads. Most people work. Etc etc etc.

Charities have responsibilities under the charity commission rules and those responsibilities include doing what the charity is set up to do. So, if the object of the charity is to rehome cats, it should be rehoming cats. If the object is to take as many cats as possible and keep them in cattery style accommodation for years on end, the charity needs to declare that as its aim. Cats Protection needs to decide which, if any, of these roles it intends to fulfil and act accordingly.

Liz


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

lizward said:


> The only thing that needs to change is that they need to take a far more realistic view of rehoming. If someone has been a tenant for years, chances are that person is a council or housing association tenant, which is a very different thing from being in a six monthly situation where there is no security and the next landlord probably won't allow pets. Genuinely cat proof gardens mean no danger from roads. Most people work. Etc etc etc.
> 
> Charities have responsibilities under the charity commission rules and those responsibilities include doing what the charity is set up to do. So, if the object of the charity is to rehome cats, it should be rehoming cats. If the object is to take as many cats as possible and keep them in cattery style accommodation for years on end, the charity needs to declare that as its aim. Cats Protection needs to decide which, if any, of these roles it intends to fulfil and act accordingly.
> 
> Liz


I agree with Liz, also, inner city shelters need to take a realistic look at the parameters for rehoming 'outside' cats, everyone who lives in a city is near a road, but not everyone is near a main or busy road, they need to take the time to look into each application more personally and realise that there are quiet areas of cities where there are lots of gardens and plenty of safe space for cats to roam.

AND they need to have a think about indoor cats and be less resistant to people who can offer a cat a safe, loving home that is indoors, away from the many dangers of life outside in a modern city, which Buffie listed earlier:



> "If you genuinely believe in this day and age that cats should be allowed freedom to roam,why dont you take a trip to your local vets,or council depot and see for your self the mangled remains of somebody's beloved pet that had the misfortune to come up against a speeding car,a yob with an air gun, a disgruntled neighbour who thought b***** this I'll sort that cat out.The world is no longer cat friendly.I have had cats for many years ,all house cats ,and perfectly happy cats at that.To say have I considered moving is a nonsense ,that is not going to change my mind on the issue of safety .There are mindless morons everywhere."


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The CP is by and large a volunteer organisation, the CP have general rules, but it is up to unpaid members at the coal face to carry those out; apart from those few people employed in CP run shelters. 
As most are volunteers, unless a severe breach of the rules is committed what is the CP going to do? - sack them. As they are not employees and the CP in some areas do not have enough volunteers as it is, they are not going to have too much power over the people that do want to give of their time.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> The CP is by and large a volunteer organisation, the CP have general rules, but it is up to unpaid members at the coal face to carry those out; apart from those few people employed in CP run shelters.
> As most are volunteers, unless a severe breach of the rules is committed what is the CP going to do? - sack them. As they are not employees and the CP in some areas do not have enough volunteers as it is, they are not going to have too much power over the people that do want to give of their time.


so what do to do then? nothing? or _*try*_ to improve?

every shelter functions under the same set of circumstances, not all of them do it as badly as the CPL are looking in this thread. I won't say "my" shelter is brilliant... but it is a LOT better than the CPL is coming off in this thread. So I think any attempts to improve things, is a step in the right direction. And actually, having volunteerd before in shelter that DID have a cull of a great deal of their volunteer staff... that alone was a big improvement, as the "old guard" put off any new blood coming in. When that core group got the boot... a heck of a lot improved, for that cats and for the volunteers and for the donations coming in, and for public relations.

My opinion... nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Everything is worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I do believe that in this day and age they need to consider indoor cat keeping, they can advise on enrichment of the home for the cat and the importance of play and attention as it's a bad scary world out there now, not just because of the roads but anti-freeze, being shot at with air rifles, tortured and being used as bait to goad fighting dogs etc.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> so what do to do then? nothing? or _*try*_ to improve?
> 
> every shelter functions under the same set of circumstances, not all of them do it as badly as the CPL are looking in this thread. I won't say "my" shelter is brilliant... but it is a LOT better than the CPL is coming off in this thread. So I think any attempts to improve things, is a step in the right direction. And actually, having volunteerd before in shelter that DID have a cull of a great deal of their volunteer staff... that alone was a big improvement, as the "old guard" put off any new blood coming in. When that core group got the boot... a heck of a lot improved, for that cats and for the volunteers and for the donations coming in, and for public relations.
> 
> ...


It was not a put down for your venture at all. Of course it is worth a try.
It is just difficult I would assume for any organisation that has to rely on unpaid volunteers to carry out its wishes. Especially if that may involve persuading a whole lot of usually middle-aged/elderly ladies set in their ways, to change their attitudes or views.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I believe, that as attitudes are changing, then the reality of a cat having freedom to roam has to be addressed.I am not advocating that cats should be kept purely as indoor pets ,that is not my aim.Cat owners are themselves seeing the benefits of keeping cats as indoor pets ,but when these people try to adopt a pet from a rescue they are met with a brick wall.Outdoor access,no busy roads ect.So the only option left is to buy privately which is sad ,as their desire to take in a rescue cat can not be accommodated.So often I hear the same story,"everything was going well until I said I would prefer an indoor cat,"hands up in horror.You cant keep cats indoors!,you can ,I and many do and they are perfectly happy,especially if they have never known anything else.So i would ask that a more realistic approach is made towards allowing cats to be rehomed into indoor homes.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> It is just difficult I would assume for any organisation that has to rely on unpaid volunteers to carry out its wishes. Especially if that may involve persuading a whole lot of usually middle-aged/elderly ladies set in their ways, to change their attitudes or views.


difficult. yes.... but not impossible. lol. (cup half full mood today)

and to be fair I am not doing the leg work... Aurelia is..... and I have complete faith in her

I *do* think it can be done.

if it wasnt possible every shelter/rescue org everywhere would be the same... and they're not. Some are $hit, some are mediocre and some are really pretty brilliant.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think Lizward makes some very good points about the _aim_ of the charity being made clear.....and I agree with Tje about needing new blood in the ranks of volunteers.
Personally I think that all rehoming charities ( because it is not just the CPL that warrants this criticism ) need to get into the 21st century. These animals need to be 'sold' a bit more. Instead of Gumtree etc attracting blame and acting as a platform for BYB...why not harness that potential and list rescue cats on these sites?
I would also like to see more long term foster schemes to encourage people to take on older cats or those who will need ongoing medical support.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

As a charity that relies on the goodwill of sponsors, the CP need to work harder at not alienating people who approach them wishing to re-home one of the thousands of cats they desperately need to find homes for. We are all cat lovers on here yet reading the posts above, it is clear that many who have had direct contact with the CP have not necessarily had positive experiences.

Ruling out even the possibility of keeping cats as indoor pets is an archaic attitude. Thousands of cats are kept indoors successfully in the UK. This policy excludes scores of suitable re-homers from having CP cats. That is crazy. People simply do not wish to have their cat squished, poisoned or abused. Cats can thrive indoors. In the current economic depression we have seen an escalating rise in the number of abandoned pets and this is likely to get worse with time. The CP really do need to re-consider their re-homing polices.


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to say... I would never have looked for cats or kittens without the 'yes' from CP in the first place as I would have hated it if they had said no and I had my heart set on my kittens! I waited until they said yes then they started sending me e-mails with ones that were ready to be re-homed and I have to say Wey Valley/hampshire Cats Protection were excellent, so it isn't all bad.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Somebody from the CP only needs to have a read of a few pages of the forum to see the number of (especially young) cats lately being killed in RTAs or anti-freeze poisoning, or shootings. They may then change their view on indoors cats.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

If we can get the CP to review their COP (Code of Practice) and set blanket rules/standards I think we have a chance ... a real chance of beginning to solve the rescue crisis.

If the rescue fee for adopting a cat/kitten was reduced to a reasonable amount (the Kitty Care Card mentioned below would make this possible), say -£60. The criteria new homes need to meet is seriously looked at ... totally abandoning the indoor outdoor rule (even though I've been told this isn't actually a rule supported by head office), each case is reviewed fairly and it is seriously considered 'Would this home be a better place for a cat to live than the small confined space of a rescue centre?' Plus many other points and reasons why people are turned down ... I truly believe things could change for the better.

A couple of ideas for improving things:

*A Kitty Care Card.*​
Looks like a credit card, and can be used like one in a veterinary surgery ...

For any prospective new owners this card can be the answer to a lot of reasons why home checkers turn people down.

The idea is that if you'd like to adopt a cat or kitten from CP you have the option to sign up for an 'account'. It wont be mandatory but does give a very large tick on that all important home check form.

The new owner would set up a monthly direct debit for between £10-15. For that the owner would get insurance for their cat, flea and worm treatment every 6 weeks or so, plus if they put a one of payment (perhaps £20) on the card when they can to cover any insurance excess, there will never be an excuse for new owners to delay veterinary care if needed.

If the CP take on this card scheme, they could hold all funds debited to each card/account in a high interest bank (I'm sure you could make a deal with one of the bigger stable banks in the UK). So any interest gained from the funds goes directly back into the CP to help with shelter care.

For every home checker who 'sells' this card they get £20 (or another sum) which they can either choose to keep themselves as payment for their time, or they can plough it back into their local rescue centre. There could also be some sort of yearly award ceremony for home checkers to offer incentive to do a good and fair job. Also I think all home checkers should attend some sort of yearly workshop/seminar to keep up with trends and rules, and reasons why each rule is in place. This could be an expenses paid thing, so it wont cost the home checkers anything to attend apart from time.

One thing I picked up on during the conversation I had with CP yesterday was that because they rely solely on volunteers for home checks, this will be the hardest thing to change. Because they are not paid to do the checks it's hard to do anything about it. Hence my ideas about incentives and even the option of them earning a little money for themselves as a job well done. Of course the idea of them receiving £20 per sold Kitty Care Card is open to abuse but there are ways of combating that to. At the end of the day something needs to change!

Veterinary surgeries local to rescue centres would also benefit from taking part in the Kitty Care Card scheme, as they will get more business. They could also agree to reducing neutering costs so it could also be possibly soaked up by the card. So the vet wins, the CP don't lose out and the cat/kitten ultimately lives a life without that breeding cloud hanging over them.

This idea would hopefully mean that more homes would open up for cats in rescue care. As home checkers would relax the rules a bit (not too lax though, I must stress) so people are considered fairly. The knock on effect of this is that people who would prefer to rescue a cat/kitten than get one from a neighbour or BYB, would have a better chance of doing that. Then hopefully that would mean people would be less careless with their cats. Neutering would become the norm and BYB would no longer be able to sell kittens so easily(This may take a while longer to happen, but I do believe it could).

Basically the whole adoption process would become an easier one, and because of that people would be more willing to go this route than continue to support irresponsible breeding.

Also, eventually I think it may be a good idea for the CP to offer this card scheme to other cat owners (so not just folk who have rescued from the CP). After all the higher the amount held in the banks by the insurance side of it through direct debits, the more interest the CP earns for use it's rescue service or for ploughing back into the whole scheme to make it work.

There may well be faults in this idea, and they will need ironing out. Your thoughts are appreciated.

*The Kitty Care Book*​
A book that is ring bound (like a modern jotter) along the side.

This book will be full of helpful advice about caring for your cat/kitten. The contents list could read something like this:

Chapters:

*1. Welcoming your new arrival.* This section would offer some of the best advice for settling in your new arrival(s). Tips and trick abound to ensure your little one has as much of a stress free beginning as possible. Advice on Feliway plugs, ticking clocks, toys and much more.

*2. Feeding. *This section will give a multitude of suggestions. It won't be influenced by brands, but will state facts. One important fact is that kittens should eat as much as they want ... there are a lot of people that don't realise this.

*3. Litter trays.* This section would explain the difference in different litter types. It will also give a guide for keeping things clean for our kitties. Which is often a misunderstood subject, which leads to lots of cats doing their business anywhere but their tray.

*4. Indoor/outdoor.* This section would provide accurate advice on the two situations. Advising about times to let your cat in and out, and the reasons for both. Along with advice about cat-proofing your home and garden to keep cats in.

*5. Health*. A very important section. First aid advice and clear answers to some of the most basic health matters. These pages would also include a page dedicated to listing vets accepting of the Kitty Care Card in their area. Along with emergency out of hours vets, and also specialist vets.

Obviously a few other sections could be added, including a section about a cats development from birth to senior years. A weight chart for keeping check on kittens and even adults, plus much more.

I think this book could be produced relatively cheaply, and if you find a good publisher they will help do that. What ever it does cost could also be soaked up by the initial adoption fee, and/or the Kitty Care Card. The cost could potentially only be a few pounds to make.

Please feel free to add to the idea, or even totally rubbish it if you think it's bad :lol: But please do contribute. We have a chance to make a difference here 

xxx

P.S These ideas were not just my doing, I also had input from BBM and TJE


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

One more thing I'd like to add.

The lady I spoke to yesterday asked me why I was contacting them and not the other charities.

My answer was simple ... Because people consider them the biggest most influential cat charity in the UK. Many of the other rescues follow their lead. If we can change things within the CP hopefully the others will follow


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I just thought of something else.

With regards to home checkers considering indoor only homes, one thing they could suggest is the person/family adopt 2 cats/kittens for a more positive outcome.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I would really like to see the CPL (and all other cat charities for that matter) just start to make simple steps forward along the lines of.

head office talks with all area coordinators about the need to assess each rehoming case individually  area coordinators repeatedly remind individual branch managers of this, individual branch managers continually remind all home checkers (rehoming coordinators) of this. 

head office stops individual branches having silly blanket rules like
- all cats must have outdoor access 
- cats wont be rehomed to homes within an X radius of a busy road
- cats wont be rehomed to homes with children or a dog or another cat
- cats wont be rehomed to an apartment 

all of the above MAY be bad ideas in CERTAIN circumstances, but all of the above can also make GREAT cat homes in the right circumstances, hence the need to drop blanket rules and assess each case on its own merits

The CPL (and other cat charities for that matter) need to remember that public support is vital to them. They need to continually work on their PR. Turning people down is one thing, telling them when they ask to come and view some cats or kittens this is not a petting zoo is counterproductive. It alienates the general public.


----------



## Sianne5 (Nov 1, 2010)

What upset me was that the CP refused to even check my new, bigger home because I already have a cat from them, in my previous small flat. 

They should always at least go and look. Im sure genuine, responsible people who REALLY want a cat/kitten would be only to happy to show CP how they are going to provide properly for it, including registration with a vet, vaccination certificates for other cats, arrangements for going on hol ect. I know I would have


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Can I point out that rescues do go the opposite way too? My experience of rescues & cats has been the opposite of this thread with rescues giving out a kitten once that must have been 6 or 7 weeks old (he was about five inches tall & absolutely teeny) and then the next time we rescued we got an adult cat & we were not vetted AT ALL so ended up bringing home an adult who absolutely hated other cats (we weren't warned) as we had a dog & a cat at home already. These were with two different shelters of two different names.


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

We get so many calls from people who tell us they have been turned down by CP - for ludicrous reasons! 

I always HC - Ilook around the area before even knocking on the door, always ask to see the back of the house, ie there might be oodles of land for a cat to explore! 

You have to judge each application on its merits, and be pragmatic too - cats need to be cats. I would never place a cat in a dangerous area - but where can you live nowdays where there is NO road!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cat Detective said:


> We get so many calls from people who tell us they have been turned down by CP - for ludicrous reasons!
> 
> I always HC - Ilook around the area before even knocking on the door, always ask to see the back of the house, ie there might be oodles of land for a cat to explore!
> 
> You have to judge each application on its merits, and be pragmatic too - cats need to be cats. * I would never place a cat in a dangerous area *- but where can you live nowdays where there is NO road!


So do you not consider indoor only homes?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i wouldnt give the CP any of my time....they have always been nothing other than useless when ive contacted them.

my local branch refused to help us nueter and rehome the farm cats at the yard where i keep my horses, they didnt want to know at all! one of the farm cats was attacked by a greyhound and i rushed her to the vets....once again CP didnt want to know, a litter of poorly kittens from the yard were taken to CP to be rehomed....once again they didnt want to know and even suggested them being PTS! RSPCA took them, treated them and rehomed them!

thank god the local RSPCA helped me out with both the injured cat and getting the others nuetered!


----------



## amber2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

I felt so strongly about what I read in this post that I joined this forum to add my experience also. It shows how ridiculous this policy of not rehoming to "near a busy road" homes really is. 

We adopted a cat from our local CP branch in October 2000. Amber was shy, withdrawn and anti-social even for a cat. She would flinch when you tired to stroke her and even when she was excited by something she'd run off in the other direction! We said she was faulty but we loved her all the same. She'd been up for rehoming for months and no one wanted her because she wouldn't venture out from her bed to see them. There was one person back then who said we lived near a busy road but it didn't appear to be a complete block on us getting to take her home. We did and with love, care and attention she became happy and content and while never a lap cat we let her be what she was happy to be. Sadly. Amber passed away (from natural causes) after ten happy years with us at the age of fifteen. We took comfort from knowing we gave her a loving and secure home and that she was happy here.

At the weekend my husband and I got round to talking about adopting again and set our hearts on a kitten that was on the local CP web pages. We were distraught when we were told we wouldn't be given one of "their" cats because of our proximity to a busy road. The road is busy but it's three rows of houses away and the nine other cats in the homes around us don't ever go anywhere near it. As time has allowed this to sink in we now don't understand why we were allowed to adopt Amber to the exact same home that has now been refused as not good enough. Was her life somehow less valuable because no one wanted her with her faults? If we had been turned down then what about the happy life she would have missed out on? It's been like losing her all over again. 

We understand the need to control for unwanted outcomes but come on - there's a risk calculation needs to be done here on balancing the chance of an amazing life in the care of people who will treasure these unwanted animals and the small chance that they will succumb to an RTA. We didn't even get to the home visit - it was an absolute no delivered back to us by e-mail. We're so angry that we're cutting all ties with CP despite having been financial supporters since the day we adopted Amber. 

I empathize with the others on this post who have suffered similar rebuffs due to this over-protective and evidently haphazardly-applied policy.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> I empathize with the others on this post who have suffered similar rebuffs due to this over-protective and evidently haphazardly-applied policy.


and I empathise with you and my toes curled reading your post. I am (.... always am with these posts...) deeply embarassed from a personal standpoint and very angry from the cats being denied good homes standpoint.

One thing I would ask you... could you please copy word for word what you have written here and send it to someone in a position of power at the CPL. I know (our petfrorum member) Aurelia is currently in contact with a head honcho at the CPL about this very issue. I will point Aurelia to this thread and hopefully she can pass on contact details so your story could get to the right people who are in a position to change this madness.

All the very best !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh Amber it is so sad when they no, do you have any other smaller rescues in your area as they are far more flexible usually.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What a shame it sounds as though this little cat has been denied a good home by all accounts...

Ultimately however it is up to each rescue who it does and does not re-home their animals to. I was once refused a small breed dog because I had cats (who had all been brought up with dogs) because "One of the cats might scratch it's eyes....") Seriously 
At the time I was annoyed and let down, but now I just think thats the way it is.

I approached another rescue representative and they were totally happy to place a dog with me 

I can only speak from experience and say that Cat Protection have done a lot of good work in our area. All rescues have their strengths and weaknesses and none will keep everyone happy all the time 
I think like many large animal organisations, it depends which branch you deal with :confused1:

Just to add I am not personally involved with CP and never have been


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> I felt so strongly about what I read in this post that I joined this forum to add my experience also. It shows how ridiculous this policy of not rehoming to "near a busy road" homes really is.
> 
> We adopted a cat from our local CP branch in October 2000. Amber was shy, withdrawn and anti-social even for a cat. She would flinch when you tired to stroke her and even when she was excited by something she'd run off in the other direction! We said she was faulty but we loved her all the same. She'd been up for rehoming for months and no one wanted her because she wouldn't venture out from her bed to see them. There was one person back then who said we lived near a busy road but it didn't appear to be a complete block on us getting to take her home. We did and with love, care and attention she became happy and content and while never a lap cat we let her be what she was happy to be. Sadly. Amber passed away (from natural causes) after ten happy years with us at the age of fifteen. We took comfort from knowing we gave her a loving and secure home and that she was happy here.
> 
> ...


I'm extremely sorry to hear of your experience 

From what I gather though it is not policy for CP to only rehome to certain people (roads, indoor or outdoor only etc). The home checkers should be measuring each case individually. I've spoken to a couple of people at CP now pretty high up the chain, and they had confirmed this to me.

They say their problem is changing the way the homecheckers do things, as the volunteer it's harder to set rules and make sure they stick to them.

If you call 08707 708 649 and ask to speak to someone who will take your complaint seriously I'm sure you will get to do just that.

The contact info I have is in a book somewhere  But I can't locate it at the moment I'm afraid. But I do know that one of the people I've spoken with has joined the forum and has been coming back and forth to read this thread. So hopefully they will see your post to.

Also to give you an example of how it varies. I once rehomed a cat from CP when I lived on one of the main roads in town. My front door was less than 5 ft from the actual road. I was aloud to rehome him with the promise we could have him as indoor only, until such a time it was safer (if I moved), which we did.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I think recues in general need to adopt a more flexible attitude, they need to look at individual cases and really get to know the people wanting to adopt. 

Years ago my hubby and I were looking for 2 kittens at the same time as my friend. We both went to our local CPL. We were turned down because we had a young child and a dog, my friend got two kittens.

We did as many on here have said - we sourced our kittens from elsewhere. My friend gave them away a year or two later - no idea what became of them then. My two are still with us today. They are 14 and half years old. They have endured 6 dogs throughout their lifetime - actualy they love our dogs.

The children have grown up with them and we've had a two more since getting them. And we live on a main road. oh and I work.

I guess we fit many if not all of the criteria that suggests we are not suitable  That really saddens me! 

My friend fits the crieria but is actually not very good with animals. I love mine dearly and give them all they need (and more). My animals are fit and healthy and warm and well fed and loved. I think we offer them an excellent home.

It makes me really sad as I'm aware that my two are in their twilight years and that in the coming years we may well be looking to rehome some more cats. With current rules we would be turned down immediately.

I would really like to see rescues assessing people individually and not ruling them out due to blanket rules.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I homecheck for a cat rescue in my area, and we rehome indoor and outdoor cats, but we generally homecheck before a person can view a cat/kitten.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

alaun said:


> I would really like to see rescues assessing people individually and not ruling them out due to blanket rules.


Blanket rules are never good 

I think what may happen is that they are put in place and then never reviewed or ammended 

At the end of the day, there are enough cat/animal organisations around for people to find a more flexible approach if needed. And *** knows there are more than enough cats/dogs/puppies and kittens of any number of types sitting in shelters waiting for homes. As long as a genuinely good home is on offer, there will be a rescue somewhere that will re-home to that person.

I understand the disappointment of OP mum though bless her.


----------



## amber2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,
I posted to this forum last Monday (CP had refused my offer to home a kitten because of the proximity of the road). After several suggestions of trying a more local rescue centre I got in touch with one and we were deemed perfect to adopt one of their kittens. However, two days later we were told the kitten's carer had looked at our address on a map and said no! The woman we spoke to was honest enough to say if it had been her she wouldn't even have checked as we were perfect - she then explained that many of her volunteers are former CP volunteers. No futher explanation needed. 

So, we were forced to go to someone who CP would deem an irresponsible cat owner, with a cat that had not been neutered and on Saturday we brought home nine week old Buddy, a little fuzzy grey boy with black stripes and white tummy and feet. He's fast asleep in my lap as I type this, and is perfectly happy and very settled in his new home. I'm still disappointed with how this all progressed but Buddy has made it all worthwhile.

Thanks to everyone for their support and suggestions,
Amber 2000


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> I posted to this forum last Monday (CP had refused my offer to home a kitten because of the proximity of the road). After several suggestions of trying a more local rescue centre I got in touch with one and we were deemed perfect to adopt one of their kittens. However, two days later we were told the kitten's carer had looked at our address on a map and said no! The woman we spoke to was honest enough to say if it had been her she wouldn't even have checked as we were perfect - she then explained that many of her volunteers are former CP volunteers. No futher explanation needed.
> 
> So, we were forced to go to someone who CP would deem an irresponsible cat owner, with a cat that had not been neutered and on Saturday we brought home nine week old Buddy, a little fuzzy grey boy with black stripes and white tummy and feet. He's fast asleep in my lap as I type this, and is perfectly happy and very settled in his new home. I'm still disappointed with how this all progressed but Buddy has made it all worthwhile.
> ...


Oh boo hiss to the rescue but yay for Buddy, one small problem though where are the cute pictures of Buddy, we need to see him


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> I posted to this forum last Monday (CP had refused my offer to home a kitten because of the proximity of the road). After several suggestions of trying a more local rescue centre I got in touch with one and we were deemed perfect to adopt one of their kittens. However, two days later we were told the kitten's carer had looked at our address on a map and said no! The woman we spoke to was honest enough to say if it had been her she wouldn't even have checked as we were perfect - she then explained that many of her volunteers are former CP volunteers. No futher explanation needed.
> 
> So, we were forced to go to someone who CP would deem an irresponsible cat owner, with a cat that had not been neutered and on Saturday we brought home nine week old Buddy, a little fuzzy grey boy with black stripes and white tummy and feet. He's fast asleep in my lap as I type this, and is perfectly happy and very settled in his new home. I'm still disappointed with how this all progressed but Buddy has made it all worthwhile.
> ...


It is such a shame that the rescue had such a hard stance on this, surely a good indoor home is more important than leaving a little cat in a rescue over the xmas period. I know which one I would choose.

On the otherhand congrats on little Buddy, is he named after Buddy the elf lol? just wondered with it being near to Xmas. At least he is now in an responisible home for Xmas. We need lots of pics though!

Izzie


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> I posted to this forum last Monday (CP had refused my offer to home a kitten because of the proximity of the road). After several suggestions of trying a more local rescue centre I got in touch with one and we were deemed perfect to adopt one of their kittens. However, two days later we were told the kitten's carer had looked at our address on a map and said no! The woman we spoke to was honest enough to say if it had been her she wouldn't even have checked as we were perfect - she then explained that many of her volunteers are former CP volunteers. No futher explanation needed.
> 
> So, we were forced to go to someone who CP would deem an irresponsible cat owner, with a cat that had not been neutered and on Saturday we brought home nine week old Buddy, a little fuzzy grey boy with black stripes and white tummy and feet. He's fast asleep in my lap as I type this, and is perfectly happy and very settled in his new home. I'm still disappointed with how this all progressed but Buddy has made it all worthwhile.
> ...


Isnt it crazy.By refusing to allow people to rehome rescue kittens/cats the Cats Protection ect are forcing them to go to the very "breeders" who are in many instances responsible for the large number of homeless cats in their care.I speak from experience as I was one who was refused a cat/kitten because I wanted an indoor cat.I had to buy from a private "breeder"which was not a great experience.Glad to see that you have a kitten now and it looks like you are going to have lots of great times together.As has already been said,Pics please,we are a nosey bunch


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

If CPL are reading this thread well and good. But they should also look at some of the threads on this site. Most of us live 'near roads' and yet still manage to nurture happy cats (whether indoor or outdoor) and many of them strays. Either way, they receive more love and attention than they can possibly receieve in the rescue centres (no disrepect at all to the staff and volunteers working there). It is little wonder that some of us get so cross about Holly not being allowed to go to a loving home that was all prepared for her - it's complete madness. I am a big supporter of Aurelia's suggestion [The criteria new homes need to meet is seriously looked at ... totally abandoning the indoor outdoor rule (even though I've been told this isn't actually a rule supported by head office), each case is reviewed fairly and it is seriously considered 'Would this home be a better place for a cat to live than the small confined space of a rescue centre?]. I imagine that the process of effective, balanced review like this has cost implications but it cannot be more than the cost of housing a cat for an extended period. Aurelia, please let me know if I can support the campaign further either in writing or through local representation.


----------



## Trinity_Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

My last cat got run over just over a month ago right outside my house. I was going to adopt a young brother and sister through CPL. When the lady asked if I had ever had a cat before and I told her about Bowie, she said that they weren't willing to let their cats go to home in a dangerous area.
I tried to tell her that I live in the middle of no-where and the road was hardly used, but she wouldn't change her mind. Even when I tried to point out that it only takes one car going too fast....
I was very sad at the time as it was only a few days after loosing Bowie and I was desperate to get a fluffy friend back in the house.

I ended up going to a private seller in the end


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

buffie said:


> I'm so sorry your mum has been turned down by CPL.I know from experience how ridiculous a lot of rehoming centre's can be.I wanted a rescue cat before I bought Meeko,but because I was not prepared to allow outside access I was turned down even for cats who had been living as indoor catsThe really daft bit about it was that although I had explained I lived on a busy road hence the "indoor"approach I was told that they had no objection to me having a cat provided it was allowed outside access.


 How very different it is over here--or at least in Pennsylvania. Not sure about the rest of the country. When I adopted 2 of my kittens, they wouldn't have let me have them if I planned to let them outside at all. No matter where you live, the opinion of the shelter is that outside = certain death.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> we brought home nine week old Buddy, a little fuzzy grey boy with black stripes and white tummy and feet. He's fast asleep in my lap as I type this, and is perfectly happy and very settled in his new home. Amber 2000


That's wonderful  Can't wait to see the pics! Sill, just can't help thinking about poor old Holly missing out on her new forever home...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> How very different it is over here--or at least in Pennsylvania. Not sure about the rest of the country. When I adopted 2 of my kittens, they wouldn't have let me have them if I planned to let them outside at all. No matter where you live, the opinion of the shelter is that outside = certain death.


What a pity this was not the norm here.So often you are considered cruel if you dare to suggest that a cat should be kept as an indoor pet.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> So often you are considered cruel if you dare to suggest that a cat should be kept as an indoor pet.


Even tho I have an outdoor cat, I understand perfectly why you keep yours indoors and think it a shame that people should make you feel bad about it 
It depends upon the cat and the local circumstances. From what I have seen on PF, it takes more effort and commitment to keep an indoor cat than an outdoor one, so all credit to you


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I think thats rediculous... Personally I'd be pretty annoyed if that happened and I'd of taken it higher up. Cats protection won't home to me because I'm 2 roads away from a main road, even though I wanted an indoor cat. They also wouldn't home to me because my daughter was 2. They put me on the waiting list and never contacted me with no explination. So I decided to get a cat private rescue. I'm still on cats protection waiting list and i have not heard from them in the year Ive been on it.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Interestingly I met a lady at the weekend who used to be a house assessor for the Cats Protection and she did allow their cats to go to indoor-only homes (and not just FIV cats either) and she even had indoor-only cats from them herself! Sadly she no longer works for them.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Tje said:


> exactly!!! and it's insane.


Truly bizarre. I have heard of some pedigree breeders who will not allow their cats to be anything other than indoor cats....:confused1::confused1::confused1: I thought a happy indoor cat was the ideal????

Anyway, I work with rescues in my spare time, and yes, there are quite a number of nutters out there. I remember when I first started volunteering, I was given a telephone number of this woman who "desperately needed help" with feral feeding. After a long interrogatory conversation, she implied that I was not "committed" enough (I think she wanted me to resign my job!) and that I was not "emotionally strong enough" to do the work. I went to another feral feeder and offered my assistance and I am still helping her with no problems. This first woman is still sending out whiney emails complaining about how desperately she needs help, though. :confused1:


----------



## amber2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for not posting with yesterdays update - I've tried to attach some pics of Buddy to this so hope they come through ok. He is so cute!

And yes, he was named after Buddy the elf in the film - we're hoping he doesn't re-create the scene where Buddy jumps onto the Christmas tree!

Amber 2000


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for not posting with yesterdays update - I've tried to attach some pics of Buddy to this so hope they come through ok. He is so cute!
> 
> Amber 2000


He's absolutely beautiful, I really love the second pic.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

amber2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for not posting with yesterdays update - I've tried to attach some pics of Buddy to this so hope they come through ok. He is so cute!
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous,well worth all the hassle,and if he doesnt re-create the Christmas scene I will have lost all faith in kitten behaviour:lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Wowza - is he a cutie!! Lucky you x


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

:001_wub: I love Buddy he is very cute and I will be fully disappointed if he doesn't throw himself at the christmas tree


----------



## Kraken (Sep 23, 2010)

I got my first cat through the CPL - my neighbour was a volunteer for them, and the second cat too six years later. 
My third and fourth cats a dozen years after that were hauled out of a box of kittens in a garden centre pet shop. Harry wasn't weaned even though they were supposed to be six weeks old. I weaned him quickly enough! He passed away last year age 12. Rosie is still with me and pretty lively. 

If rescue organisations are too picky about clients then there are plenty of other places to get pets. It's all well and good guarding pedigree animals but the ordinary moggy just needs a good home and someone to care for him.


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I would just like to post my experience of Cats Protection. I adopted an elderly cat from them 18 months ago, and had no problems with a homecheck. I don't live near a main road, but I do work full time.

I then decided I would like to foster. I always have input on where my foster cats go, and each case is judged on its merits. For example my first foster kittens went to a country home, but the couple (who had a toddler) had lost a cat on the main road near their house, even though there was very little traffic as it's in the middle of nowhere. I, and the home checker, felt that they were still offering a lovely home for 2 kittens. Perhaps some charities would have turned them down.

Just recently I was approached by a couple who live in one of the roughest council estates in my city. I spoke on the phone and they sounded lovely, but I was worried by the area. However I went to visit them, and they said they wanted to keep the kittens as house cats. The lady was slightly disabled and so was home all day. Although they lived in a council house they were obviously house-proud and I felt the kittens wiould be spoiled to death, so with the blessing of Cats Protection they adopted the two kittens. Again, they could hav been turned away by some charities.

All it takes is a little common sense, and some understanding. I turned down a lady who wanted to bring her 6 children (all under 10 years old) round to see some kittens as I was worried about the safety of the kitten in that household. Maybe some of you will think that I should have given them a chance. All I want is to see my foster kittens settled into good, forever homes, and that is my criteria. I might be unhappy about rehoming an outdoor cat to someone who lives on a busy road, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend they had an indoor cat if their circumstances were right. If I am ever in doubt I ask for advice, which CP always give, but in general they trust my instincts and support my decisions.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great Gemini  but not every volunteer has common sense  How to ensure that such decisions are not capricious and properly subjected to fair review?


----------



## Jellyshoes (Apr 24, 2012)

I am in the same position, I really want to rescue but was put off by the CPL telling me that I live on a busy road. It is 20mph limit with cars parked on both sides so you have to go really slow - granted it is a bus route... But my thought is surely its better for a cat to chance it with some freedom, love and care rather than be holed up in a caged for their whole life. I know there is an indoor/outdoor debate but I think cats need space and fresh air and if they were given the choice i'm sure they would take the risks that go with it. Cats are hard.


----------

